# ACNL Rant Discussion Thread



## Alolan_Apples (May 16, 2017)

After all of the people complaining about how some things in-game aren't going well and making multiple topics, I decided to start a thread similar to the famous What's Bothering You thread. You can share what's annoying you in-game at the moment, such as if your data corrupted or if your favorite villager you don't own moved into the wrong place. You can also complain about other AC-related stuff not in the game (like how Nintendo let us down by having no proper AC game on the Wii U).

Rules:

1. Stay on topic. If you want to complain about anything not related to Animal Crossing, use the What's Bothering You thread in the basement.
2. Do not blacklist other users, on-site or off-site, in this thread. If you have a problem with another user, use the Feedback System or go to the Contact the Staff board.
3. Be respectful to others. If you are willing to give helpful advice or help others, you may do so.
4. Do not spam this thread, troll other users, or start an argument. If you see posts like this, please report them.

You may share what's frustrating you in-game.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2017)

Why are peeps allowed to put their houses wherever they want??? Do you _know_ how many man hours I have wasted trying to get people in the right spots, only to have them never go in the right place and waste _even more_ time???

In the next AC game they need to allow the MAYOR to choose where THEY want THEIR people to live. That'd be like someone in real life just placing their foundation in the middle of a dirt road. Who does that?


----------



## BambieTheMayor (May 16, 2017)

I talk to my dreamies all the time. I listen, do anything they want... I'll catch their butterflies, give them my pieces of beloved furniture... I'll never skip out when they want me to come over... yet.. YET. They STILL want to move away?? Come on!! I do EVERYTHING for you!


----------



## Lanstar (May 16, 2017)

I only started playing Animal Crossing October of last year... My biggest annoyance just has to be the grass wear mechanic and the brown spots that never grow grass. There are so many nice landscaping possibilities to do with grass, and it feels so fun to walk around on it... But instead, we have to make paths to walk on and put greenery on it to prevent deterioration. It's no fun to walk on it nor landscape with it because of the measures to protect the grass against wear.

I really hope they fix or remove this dumb idea in their next game. -_-


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Pretty sure I mentioned this idea in the What's Bothering You Thread...oh well I guess you beat me to it. 

My villagers always say the same stuff it's annoying


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

I'd just like to say it's nice this has become a thread since Brooke mentioned it earlier :3

Also, a dreamie of mine Francine moved awhile back and I'm so sad about it still, can't quite get over her not being in my game. I want an amiibo card of her though so I can get her to move beside Chrissy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 16, 2017)

If there's anything bothering me right now, it would have to be how hard it is to unlock PWP suggestions from villagers. You can't do this by voluntarily talking to villagers, so the only way to do it is by having them grab for your attention, which is virtually impossible if you're trying to get them to grabbing your attention (unless if you use the diving trick). Even when I try it, the first things that come to mind are nicknames, greetings, catchphrases, or worse, useless questions. And when I get a PWP suggestion, usually the wrong villager suggests something or I get the wrong suggestion.

Oh, and this is my 14,000th post on site.


----------



## Mink777 (May 16, 2017)

We need more dialogue.

Isabelle needs to go.

The Marquee needs to come back.

The auction house needs to come back.

The city needs to come back.

So many things I could rant about.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If there's anything bothering me right now, it would have to be how hard it is to unlock PWP suggestions from villagers. You can't do this by voluntarily talking to villagers, so the only way to do it is by having them grab for your attention, which is virtually impossible if you're trying to get them to grabbing your attention (unless if you use the diving trick). Even when I try it, the first things that come to mind are nicknames, greetings, catchphrases, or worse, useless questions. And when I get a PWP suggestion, usually the wrong villager suggests something or I get the wrong suggestion.
> 
> _*Oh*_, and *this is my 14,000th post on site.*



I agree with the pwp requests. Theyre annoying, still waiting for fairy tale bench and the like.

_*Oh*_, and *this is my 1,812th post on this site.*


----------



## toonafeesh (May 17, 2017)

Also agreeing with how hard it is to get PWP requests. And I'm tired of plot resetting to get an amiibo to plot somewhere else.. they're super stubborn about plotting on the previous villager's home.


----------



## John Wick (May 17, 2017)

I  was counting my turnips, and there's a LOT, and Eunice barges in!
I lost count, as I was frozen during the home invasion. :-/

I can't even escape to the solitude, of my own house! O_O

WHY isn't there a lock, or a DND thingo you can put on the door?


----------



## Twisterheart (May 17, 2017)

I'm so disappointed they didn't add centering objects to the update. I loved how you could have furniture in HHD, so when I heard they were adding touch screen customization to New Leaf as well, I really thought they would add centering too. It's hard for me to decorate how I like when I can only place objects a certain way.


----------



## Mayor Todd (May 17, 2017)

Perfect towns should get perfect grass, with no wear.

New villagers to your town should show up first thing in the morning in your town hall (Isabelle could tell your character about them when the game boots up), then you and Isabelle take them around town and show them the available lots where they can place their houses.  The process would be similar to placing a PWP.

Ordering blueprints for PWPs.  you should be able to buy plans from Tom Nook for PWPs.  This feature could be unlocked as an upgrade to Nooks Real Estate.  They would be expensive, and change periodically.  Similar to how your characters order home exteriors right now.  Once you own the plans, you can build the PWPs whenever you want to.


----------



## Wolfie (May 17, 2017)

I really wish that they allow you to choose whether or not you want certain villagers to move into town. I don't really like snooty villagers. Soleil is the exceptions because to me she has some likeable traits and I have had her for so long. I held onto my originals for too long and now I am trying to move out all except Soleil, Butch and Mira. I made the decision to get rid of Mac so I can start seeking my dreamies. Then Diva gets moved in, and so now I have a full village until Mac moves out and even then, I will have only one slot because I missed my chances to move out certain villagers and getting them to ping me to leave is going to take forever. I don't like Diva, and now I am stuck with her for a while. I wanted to keep houses open to get villagers I want. 
Oh and to add insult to injury, Diva's house was made on part of the garden I been making for two months >_>


----------



## MelbaBear (May 17, 2017)

This is my own fault, but I bought Gonzo from here and he was set to move in the next day. So I woke up and plot reset as usual until I noticed that on the title screen, the plot was where I wanted it. So I figured I'd load up my mayor since it showed on the title screen he went into the right spot. It turns out that he was still in the wrong spot and him being in the right spot of the title screen was just a coincidence.  but at least I know for next time!


----------



## Daysie (May 17, 2017)

I want to keep my villagers as authentic as possible, so it really bothers me that they exchange clothes. To get them in there original clothes again is a pain and will certainly ruin their interior.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 17, 2017)

I swear whenever I find the PERFECT clothing QR it either doesn't work or leads to a dead link. The teasing is cruel. XD


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 17, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> I'm so disappointed they didn't add centering objects to the update. I loved how you could have furniture in HHD, so when I heard they were adding touch screen customization to New Leaf as well, I really thought they would add centering too. It's hard for me to decorate how I like when I can only place objects a certain way.


I agree, and I hate how some pieces stick out over the edge of the tables. It looks bad, and makes me feel like it's gonna fall off.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 17, 2017)

I really hate how often the villagers ask for bugs and fish and then display them in their home.  I want to help with their requests but I hate visiting them when their house is 90% bugs and fish.  I wish they would request bugs and fish but not put them in their home.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 17, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I really hate how often the villagers ask for bugs and fish and then display them in their home.  I want to help with their requests but I hate visiting them when their house is 90% bugs and fish.  I wish they would request bugs and fish but not put them in their home.



And the stuff you want them to keep always ends up back in your hands. 'Do you want to buy my old computer?' Um that was a gift from me just a few days ago Filbert; at least try and be discrete about it. 
 -_-

Reminds me how much I hate that you can't pick animals' interior floors or walls like you could in World World (and possibly others but I never played them). Feels so much more restrictive now. You could give an animal a tonne of nice furniture, but their walls would never match. :/

Some of the decisions made by Nintendo just boggle the mind.


----------



## Nenya (May 17, 2017)

I love this thread. It is great for laughs because I relate to every rant. Thanks, everyone! I don't need to add any of my own!


----------



## HHoney (May 17, 2017)

I don't like how the flowers in your hair stick out with the stems as if you stabbed yourself with a flower Ice pick


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 17, 2017)

I really think the amiibo feature is flawed. I put in Roald twice to get him to move in, and both times, he moved in the wrong spot, even when I placed ground patterns in the spots to block him. I also don't like how kicking out another villager just to clear a plot does not work with the amiibo feature. Oh, and it's tough to get them to move out on their own.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (May 17, 2017)

I can't pick where I want retail ect at the start. Why. Harvey's rv site gets boring if you don't have amiibos. Meow coupons being kind of hard to get sometimes. Having to pick between early bird and beautiful ordinance because I rarely see my cranky because of it and he's right next to me. The 16 villager cycle. Tools taking up so much space.


----------



## Spooky. (May 17, 2017)

My villagers never request pwps odfhgdkjf


----------



## Wolfie (May 17, 2017)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I agree, and I hate how some pieces stick out over the edge of the tables. It looks bad, and makes me feel like it's gonna fall off.



omg I thought I was the only one. I hate when you cannot position certain items the way you want to even when there is space because it won't let you.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 17, 2017)

This is the opposite of a rant, but I WAS ranting about not getting the picnic blanket request. Well, Katt finally just requested it. I hate that darn cat, but I could kiss her right now. ^_^


----------



## Wolfie (May 18, 2017)

So Mac decided to stay to "get to know me better." Like I love Mac and all but I really needed to send off a villager I don't fully want anymore especially since Diva moving in randomly filled up my town to ten, meaning now I need to wait for Eugene, Moose, Spork, Sprinkle, Drake, or Diva to ping me to move before I can move someone I really want into my town, which will probably take forever


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 18, 2017)

Getting rid of villagers that plot their homes in a bad spot - ten times more frustrating than the Battle Tree in Pokemon Sun & Moon.


----------



## Arsene (May 18, 2017)

Sometimes i think the fishing mechanic can be buggy. On some occasions, i find that you must have superhuman reflexes to press A in the millisecond istant beetween the hooking and the fish leaving. It occurs rarely, but god is infuriating.


----------



## John Wick (May 18, 2017)

Arsene said:


> Sometimes i think the fishing mechanic can be buggy. On some occasions, i find that you must have superhuman reflexes to press A in the millisecond istant beetween the hooking and the fish leaving. It occurs rarely, but god is infuriating.



Just use your ears.
Don't look, and wait for the plop sound. Then hit A.

I actually find it harder when I'm looking at the fish.
If I close my eyes - no problem. ^_^


----------



## Catsinabucket (May 18, 2017)

I just want notes in bottles and the observatory back ;v;


----------



## StarrySkye3 (May 18, 2017)

Idk if this was mentioned yet, but I hate it when I'm trying to get someone to ping me (for pwp requests) and they don't say a word. But then when I have pockets full of stuff to sell or donate they ping and want to buy it.. Like, no Fang... You don't need a dang whale shark in your living room. What you really need is a wooden bridge. Lol


----------



## Wolfie (May 18, 2017)

I already know that this is my own fault so please don't remind me or scold me for it ;-;

I never really time travelled before other than two or three hours back to sell something to Re-Tail before I set the Night Owl Ordinance. I was against it, but decided to give it a try to see something from a month ago. I come back to today, and most of my flowers are gone! I love gardening and been building a garden near my home for two months, so this made me mad. I did get a villager I no longer wanted to move out, but it was not worth it. Now I will have to make some island trips later and make my hybrids all over.  Again I know, my fault. Never time travelling again.


----------



## John Wick (May 18, 2017)

Catsinabucket said:


> I just want notes in bottles and the observatory back ;v;



I totally forgot about those!
They were awesome in WW!


----------



## Ehingen Guy (May 18, 2017)

I wish villagers would distinguish hybrids from regular flowers. I'm getting tired of removing white roses out of my blue roses. I know that most animal species are colorblind, but still. I'm sick of seeing animals ruin my carefully planted gardens.


----------



## AccfSally (May 18, 2017)

I really hate how the villagers take FOREVER to request a new project works, they seem to only care for are: Stupid questions, Catchphrases, Greetings (Like didn't I give you one yesterday!), Giving me junk! (which is why I keep my pockets full now), and nicknames (I swear if I get another villager wanting to call me 'kiddo' I'm going to scream and then throw my 3DS out the window!)


Also why do we have this option on our games:




We can't even use it! People who have the Japanese copy can only use it. So cruel for Nintendo to add an useless feature to non Japanese copies. For those who don't know it's for: you can use it to get DLC furniture from Holden and Filly. (They can't move into your town, if you see one of them living in someone's town they hack them there)



It's never going to work, Harvey!


----------



## Voldecourt (May 18, 2017)

I really miss being able to make constellations, I loved doing that in CF. I also wish the inventory was a bit bigger, or else have tools not count as part of your inventory. I wish PWP's could be placed closer together! The other day I went to use the Topiaries as a entrance to a garden path area, but Isabelle said they were too close T.T. I would love it if there were an easier way to transfer large amounts of bells between players. Re-tail is nice and all but it still takes a bit.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 18, 2017)

I finally got the animal plot in the wrong spot clear. Now I can grow my perfect apple trees.

But I felt that I damaged my town too much just to get villagers cycled out.


----------



## Nenya (May 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I finally got the animal plot in the wrong spot clear. Now I can grow my perfect apple trees.
> 
> But I felt that I damaged my town too much just to get villagers cycled out.



Awww...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 18, 2017)

Nenya said:


> Awww...



At least it's not that bad. But to be honest, since I care a lot about journalizing what I do in-game, a lot of the records I made won't be legitimate. It's infinitely far away from the point where it cannot be salvaged, but I still wish animals didn't screw me over in the first place.

If any villager started it all, it would be Gruff.


----------



## Rabirin (May 18, 2017)

Why does the town tree take so long to grow? I know it's meant to be symbolic and all to show how much your town has grown over time but I think for a game that's not exactly true to real life, it's a bit too long of a wait in my opinion. Also, I wish after the first night of arriving in town villagers would stop giving you tips about the game straight after that. It's annoying how often they'll give you tips about the game even if you've had the town for over a year.


----------



## Shishi-Oh (May 18, 2017)

I recently realized that I want to get back into ACNL, so I decided to re-create my town. Problem is, though, is that all of the maps given to me in the intro have been terrible so far, and I've already reloaded six times now.

Seriously, either the river takes up 2/3 of the map, or the layout is really good but there's 4+ ponds and the buildings are in bad spots. :I


----------



## HHoney (May 18, 2017)

Shishi-Oh said:


> I recently realized that I want to get back into ACNL, so I decided to re-create my town. Problem is, though, is that all of the maps given to me in the intro have been terrible so far, and I've already reloaded six times now.
> 
> Seriously, either the river takes up 2/3 of the map, or the layout is really good but there's 4+ ponds and the buildings are in bad spots. :I



I have reset many.....many times before the update but now it seems the maps are worse:

- more ponds (not that I'm against ponds but we're talking 5-6 ponds)
- more river
- just....different 

/end resetting rant - but I may be back later lol


----------



## Mexi (May 18, 2017)

*why can't i just plant trees and bushes wherever I want? that would make town building so much easier but nOPE.*


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (May 19, 2017)

Clipping into objects when you have an umbrella kind of irks me. Like it you have a large hat it will clip. Trees too close you walk with clip. I spent a lot of time with an umbrella for fun.
Retail closing I want to seek my stuff 24/7


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 19, 2017)

If you wanna get rid of villagers, the ones that move in a bad spot are tough customers. If the spot their house is in is undesirable, they are less likely to move out than the animals that placed their houses properly.

How did I know? I tried getting rid of Prince, and everybody but Prince wants to move. Then I tried the same with Mallary, Naomi, and Purrl. They did not want to move. I don't get it.

I hope the 3DS can't read your mind.


----------



## John Wick (May 19, 2017)

Tomorrow is the fishing tourney, and I can't build or demolish any PWP's.

And why not?
Because Isabelle said so.

I'm the MAYOR!

I WANT to work!

Priming up the toy hammer, and waiting for her. :-|


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 19, 2017)

I can't believe how insensitive villagers can get. I kicked out Shari, expecting Flo to move where Shari once lived. And where did Flo move? In front of Town Hall where path patterns already exist. And there were no path patterns from where I want Flo to move to. That's very insensitive. And no villagers are too close to where I want Flo to live.


----------



## Nenya (May 19, 2017)

Mexi said:


> *why can't i just plant trees and bushes wherever I want? that would make town building so much easier but nOPE.*



Oh, yeah, I'm REALLY with you on this one! I still don't understand the rules about this, and yesterday wasted 3 blue hydrangeas! I hate when that happens!

AND, I want to plant bamboo at the edge of the ponds!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jon_Snow said:


> Tomorrow is the fishing tourney, and I can't build or demolish any PWP's.
> 
> And why not?
> Because Isabelle said so.
> ...



I'm glad you reminded me so I can be upset today, too!  (Can you get me a hammer quickly?)


----------



## Shishi-Oh (May 20, 2017)

And I'm back already.

Remember when I said that I was struggling to get a map that wasn't awful? Well, I managed to get a good one yesterday. So when I got to the train station, Lily and Biskit were there to greet me and I was *so excited because they're both so cute!!!*

I have a huge problem with them though.




It's this. These are their houses. _Directly in front of the train station_.

Welp, looks like Lily and Biskit will be headed to the Villager Trading Plaza as soon as I get my town fully set up. It's a shame, because I really like both of them. Especially Lily.


----------



## HHoney (May 20, 2017)

Shishi-Oh said:


> And I'm back already.
> 
> Remember when I said that I was struggling to get a map that wasn't awful? Well, I managed to get a good one yesterday. So when I got to the train station, Lily and Biskit were there to greet me and I was *so excited because they're both so cute!!!*
> 
> ...



I think you could work with one of the houses - especially Lily's - her house is like a train station pond.

But not both. It's too much.  I think you're right - one of them has to go.
I hope you like the rest of your map!


----------



## lolita.x (May 20, 2017)

the fact that we STILL cant do anything with fish and fruit apart from sell and eat it  i hope this cooking in animal crossing isnt just a false rumour


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 20, 2017)

Shishi-Oh said:


> And I'm back already.
> 
> Remember when I said that I was struggling to get a map that wasn't awful? Well, I managed to get a good one yesterday. So when I got to the train station, Lily and Biskit were there to greet me and I was *so excited because they're both so cute!!!*
> 
> ...



If you really like them, you can always cycle or perhaps get their Amiibo cards!


----------



## HappyTails (May 23, 2017)

Fossils don't show up for some reason in my town, which is angering me because I need just 10 more to complete the fossil exhibit in my museum. Gyroids have no problems showing up after it rains through and that would be great if I actually needed gyroids but I don't.


I'm going to give up on trying to complete this museum because it's obvious not going to happen


----------



## Burumun (May 23, 2017)

HappyTails said:


> Fossils don't show up for some reason in my town, which is angering me because I need just 10 more to complete the fossil exhibit in my museum. Gyroids have no problems showing up after it rains through and that would be great if I actually needed gyroids but I don't.
> 
> 
> I'm going to give up on trying to complete this museum because it's obvious not going to happen



Are you TT'ing a lot? I saw another user on Tumblr a while ago complaining they weren't getting fossils from TT'ing, and I didn't believe them until it suddenly happened to me as well. :/
I think it's something from lots of TT'ing... I just caught up from having my town in February over about a week of skipping 7-9 days at a time. I think I still got fossils when I only skipped 1-2 days at a time.

Either way, check out the Re-Tail forum if you can play online! I'm sure someone has the fossils you need.


----------



## HappyTails (May 23, 2017)

I do not time travel in my game. I think I'll check out the Re Tail forum to see if anyone has the 10 fossils i need


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 24, 2017)

My villagers are giving me the wrong PWP suggestions. I now need the flower arch and illuminated arch.


----------



## AccfSally (May 24, 2017)

Not really a rant, but anyone find it weird that we can't toss away letters in our own house.


----------



## noctibloom (May 25, 2017)

My biggest gripe is that I can't dictate where the town's residential areas are. Imagine working really hard on a nice landscaping area only to have it stomped on by a villager house? Saving up for an expensive PWP only to have a villager move directly in front of it?

Speaking of PWPs, it's incredibly annoying that the villagers don't think a town is developed enough, but also are so roundabout about making good suggestions for projects. If you want improvements, don't be so stingy! Granted, the diving trick isn't too annoying for me because I hardly pay attention to my 3DS during the time when I'm doing it, but it's still a strange, roundabout way of getting things done.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 25, 2017)

the bamboo shoots that grow every day, plus if its raining the gyroids come along and its like uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuug
at least i could sell the bamboo shoots i collect to people who dont have the emporium or something


----------



## Nightmares (May 25, 2017)

- PWP requests are annoying af to get, and that stupid diving method is too time-consuming for me 
- Placing PWPs is also awkward, and I hope next game it's like HHD 
- Villagers moving wherever they want is really stupid 
- Dreamies asking to move out 
-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 25, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> - Villagers moving wherever they want is really stupid
> - Dreamies asking to move out



Like I said, villagers that move in a bad spot are very unlikely to move compared to dream villagers and villagers in good spots. I feel that Nintendo is being unfair on this.

They need to make it where the villager you're closest friends to is the least likely to leave whereas the villager that you're the least friendly to is the most likely to leave.


----------



## HappyTails (May 25, 2017)

Pudge, Static and Portia all need to move. Their houses are the only ones in annoying spots. Take the hint from Bill and MOVE!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 25, 2017)

I also don't like the peppy cats in the game (except Rosie). They all look weird.


----------



## HappyTails (May 25, 2017)

Gah, I keep tripping today in town. I guess it's my unlucky day. I forgot to talk to Katrina when she was in town yesterday.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 25, 2017)

It's literally impossible to get any PWP than the basic ones and it's making me not want to play


----------



## AkaneDeath (May 25, 2017)

Rocks man. Why can't I destroy those rocks?! I can just imagine it in real life. 

"This would make a perfect spot for a children's hospital!"
"..."
"...Ah, man, there's a rock there. That's it folks, let's pack up and move it over a mile to the left."


----------



## Wolfie (May 25, 2017)

I really hate how I was trying to do some housekeeping and Butch invited himself in. Like Butch, I love you and all, but I am kinda busy.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (May 25, 2017)

How my red balloon changes color in the sunset. Like, at 4pm, it'll be red, but by 5 it turns orange.  It's just something weird that bothers me.


----------



## JCnator (May 25, 2017)

Since the inception of Animal Crossing, the strict limitations of the pocket inventory has always been cumbersome and bothersome. You've got 15 slots. At first, it seemed reasonable, but then you realize that the tools actually take up one slot each and there's so many of them. You also often wind up gathering junk at an alarmingly fast rate. When your inventory fills up, you'll have to waste your time dumping them out somewhere.
While you could use 10 more slots by holding the letters, it doesn't exactly show which item is in until you remove it from a letter and you'll need at least one free slot.

With the overabundance of items to collect in New Leaf, you'd think they'd address the inventory issues. And of course, they did! By adding one measly slot to the inventory system and letting you stack up to 9 fruits per slot. It's a progress, but the inventory management is still a tedious affair. Wouldn't it hurt to add many more slots to compensate for the huge amount of items?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 25, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> It's literally impossible to get any PWP than the basic ones and it's making me not want to play



The best way to get PWPs is through the diving trick. You put on a wet suit, fill your pockets completely, with fruits or flowers and nothing else, then stay in the ocean for at least five minutes. Animals will try to grab for your attention when you get back on land, but I warn you. You're gonna see a lot of useless questions asked or useless information from animals. If they ask about greetings or catchphrases, you must change what they say. If they ask about nicknames, ignore them unless if you would like a nickname (I don't like nicknames in general). But they can only suggeest PWPs if your character is the mayor.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 26, 2017)

Serious? I was actually just doing the diving method for uchi PWPs. My pockets were full with 100 bell bags. I noticed a large moving shadow which was an octopus, but I had to throw it back in. Why can't we see our inventory screen while swimming to swap things out? Nintendo, you give me a headache.


----------



## ZeFeZ (May 26, 2017)

I wish you could hotkey tiles.


----------



## HappyTails (May 26, 2017)

I'm trying to place a bench in a specific spot and I can't because one of my villager's houses is in the way and they WON'T MOVE.


----------



## suanmei (May 26, 2017)

I hate jock villagers. Stop telling me to exercise, can't you tell I'm sitting on the couch playing a video game?!?


----------



## HappyTails (May 30, 2017)

I'm losing interest in this game. My villagers won't suggest any projects, three of my villagers still won't move and they're in the way, the island won't spawn any red hibiscus and my Super T&T mart is still not upgrading even though I know I spent more than enough Bells in there, buying stuff I don't need or want. I'm having more fun with Harvest Moon right now, and Harvest Moon gets on my nerves.


----------



## casual.kyle (May 30, 2017)

Neither Medli nor Kevin will ask to leave, and they're the only two that I want out. Medli is in an really annoying spot that completely perfectly blocks my path from the bottom half of the right side of my town and Kevin in really awkwardly placed and is taking up the spot of a potential snooty villager. Grrr. Also, Roald's house officially only has 2 pieces of furniture and it makes me really mad whenever I look at it.


----------



## HappyTails (May 30, 2017)

Literally right after I posted that rant, Portia, one of the villagers who's in the way, pinged me to move. I guess this game doesn't want me to stop playing it.


----------



## Nenya (May 30, 2017)

HappyTails said:


> Literally right after I posted that rant, Portia, one of the villagers who's in the way, pinged me to move. I guess this game doesn't want me to stop playing it.



EXCEPT, it can't read these posts, can it??? Oh, no, this needs to be posted right away on the new Conspiracy Theory Thread! The game must be linked to TBT Forums! And if it is, then it's also linked to every other ACNL forum in the WORLD! Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## 5cm/s (May 30, 2017)

Omg what really grinds my gears is when you're on the island, just trying to make some money to feed your family amirite, and nothing spawns for like 10 minutes, no matter how many times you try to respawn by going inside and then coming back out. Please, gods of the island, please increase the number of bugs and fish that can exist at one time (I think right now it is 5 fish and 5 bugs at a time, which makes it really annoying when you have to keep scaring off finless fish and warf roaches and butterflies to get the good stuff)!!

Also, the golden stags are sometimes so ridiculous. I see one in the corner of my screen, take one itty bitty tiny really slow step towards it, and it flies away!

The island is making me emo


----------



## Potadd (May 31, 2017)

i saw this neat town screenshot with flower patch pwps in front of the town tree and i wanted to try it out...

only to realize i had plotted my house directly in front of the town tree


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 31, 2017)

5cm/s said:


> Omg what really grinds my gears is when you're on the island, just trying to make some money to feed your family amirite, and nothing spawns for like 10 minutes, no matter how many times you try to respawn by going inside and then coming back out. Please, gods of the island, please increase the number of bugs and fish that can exist at one time (I think right now it is 5 fish and 5 bugs at a time, which makes it really annoying when you have to keep scaring off finless fish and warf roaches and butterflies to get the good stuff)!!
> 
> Also, the golden stags are sometimes so ridiculous. I see one in the corner of my screen, take one itty bitty tiny really slow step towards it, and it flies away!
> 
> The island is making me emo



Omg the radius of the golden stag is huge. I never walk in front of them. I always circle around, in a wide circle mind you, and sneak up from behind by holding A. Also, stop-and-go sneaking seems less likely to scare them away.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm beginning to notice something strange about my animals. Now when I seek PWPs suggestions through the diving trick, they only ask useless questions rather than suggest PWPs. Granted, I did get some of the ones I wanted, but now I'm looking for a Jungle Gym and a Metal Bench. Instead of suggesting PWPs, they asked useless questions.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 4, 2017)

What really annoys me is how the house expansion looks when you only build either the right or left side room... it's so ugly and loopsided... and the exterior obviously looks like the upstairs room/roof/attic or whatever is larger but it's the side rooms... doesn't make any sense. :< I also wish there were other exteriors to choose from like in HHD... I swear that game ruined me.


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 4, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> What really annoys me is how the house expansion looks when you only build either the right or left side room... it's so ugly and loopsided... and the exterior obviously looks like the upstairs room/roof/attic or whatever is larger but it's the side rooms... doesn't make any sense. :< I also wish there were other exteriors to choose from like in HHD... I swear that game ruined me.



Thought I was the only one. I was happy with my house til I played that game. Now my whole house ismessed up because I wanna make it perfect.


----------



## Mu~ (Jun 4, 2017)

This gets me on my nerves, I'm so perfectionist I need everything covered 




Also, only being able to have 10 patterns max in each character is ridiculous.


----------



## Sin (Jun 4, 2017)

i've been TTing pretty much all day because i'm trying to cycle some villagers, get the ones i want in, etc. spent hours upon hours TTing one day at a time only for Punchy to move out without even pinging me sdgjha3jhngsjdg


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 4, 2017)

Is it true that you can only get one PWP suggestion a day? I'm asking that because I got an ugly suggestion today (fairy-tale bench). I'm looking for a Jungle Gym or Metal Bench. But instead, I'm getting some unwanted PWPs. I can't even reject it because it would require meeting Resetti now that he's in town. I guess I'll need to evict Goldie for giving me the wrong suggestion.

I do think randomized PWP suggestions is fair, but here's something you need to know, and I hope Nintendo knows. If you want to make it where you can only get one PWP suggestion a day, then you need to find other ways to unlock other than having animals grab for your attention. And if that's the only way to unlock PWPs, then there should be a possibility to get more than one PWP suggestion a day.

Also, you should have the ability to reject PWP suggestions without resetting. So if they suggest a PWP and if you approve of it, it will show up in your directory, and you can't get another for the day. If you disapprove, it will not show up in your directory, but that would make animals angry or sad.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 4, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Is it true that you can only get one PWP suggestion a day? I'm asking that because I got an ugly suggestion today (fairy-tale bench). I'm looking for a Jungle Gym or Metal Bench. But instead, I'm getting some unwanted PWPs. I can't even reject it because it would require meeting Resetti now that he's in town. I guess I'll need to evict Goldie for giving me the wrong suggestion.
> 
> I do think randomized PWP suggestions is fair, but here's something you need to know, and I hope Nintendo knows. If you want to make it where you can only get one PWP suggestion a day, then you need to find other ways to unlock other than having animals grab for your attention. And if that's the only way to unlock PWPs, then there should be a possibility to get more than one PWP suggestion a day.
> 
> Also, you should have the ability to reject PWP suggestions without resetting. So if they suggest a PWP and if you approve of it, it will show up in your directory, and you can't get another for the day. If you disapprove, it will not show up in your directory, but that would make animals angry or sad.



I've heard of people getting at least 2 suggestions (maybe 3??) But I've heard it's really hard and takes a while... it's recommended that when you get one, you just TT a day as it takes up less time, but it's still possible, I'm sure.

Also yeah, it's so hard to get the PWPs that you want...hnn ;;;;;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 4, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> I've heard of people getting at least 2 suggestions (maybe 3??) But I've heard it's really hard and takes a while... it's recommended that when you get one, you just TT a day as it takes up less time, but it's still possible, I'm sure.
> 
> Also yeah, it's so hard to get the PWPs that you want...hnn ;;;;;



Yeah, I ended up saving my game and time traveling, but I labeled the fairy-tale bench as "junk project" instead of its actual name (actually, I put in the s-word instead) in my town development log.

And yes, Goldie is still in my town, but I am ungrateful for the PWP suggestion she gave me.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 4, 2017)

(Not really a rant) We need trees that stay small, they're so cute this way.


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 10, 2017)

I don't mean to bump this thread back but there was two rants I needed to get out there. I know they may sound stupid to some but they really irked me.
First off, why do they refer to Mira as a "he"? I am not transphobic or assume gender or anything, but there is no explanation as to why Mira is referred to as a he by other villagers. Mira is listed as a female, and she is uchi which is a female personality in the game, so it confuses me. Some people explain that since uchi villagers are tomboyish they are referred to as he, which not only would not make sense on the games games part because not only do some tomboys still refer to themselves as she, but also other uchi villagers are referred to as she. Not to mention that Mable is also a known tomboy but is referred to as she. I wish there'd be some clarity on that because I don't like referring to anyone as the wrong pronoun that they don't want to be called. 
Speaking of Mira, too many villagers are adopting her outfit and it is starting to irk me. At first I didn't care about their outfits, but now too many villagers are wearing that orange zap suit that it looks like they are all a part of some orange zap suit cult. I believe Mira was voided from someone and wound up in my town because she came in an orange zap suit as opposed to her orginal red. At first, Soleil began to wear the zap suit, and it didn't bother me because honestly it looked better on her than her orginal swell tee, and Soleil has been wearing it for a long time now. Then Sprinkle began to wear it, and I thought it looked bad on her but she moved away anyways not to long after. Then the other day I walk past Mira and Soleil walking away from each other while doing that little happy dance and fun little music that plays when two villagers are happy. I thought that it was no big deal, they were probably just having a nice conversation together that made them happy. Then, I find that Spork and Carrie are also walking away happy, and theh are also now wearing the zap suit! I have no idea how it happened or what the heck those four were doing that made them so happy and change into the same shirt as Soleil and Mira, but I was annoyed because it looked awful on both of them. Then yesterday while working at The Roost Cookie walks in wearing the zap suit too! I love Cookie and she's so cute, but the zap suit did not suit her either. I haven't played yet today but I fear that when I do I will find that everyone in my town is wearing that shirt. I wish you could control what the villagers wear because I am tired of seeing that orange zap suit everywhere.

EDIT: oops its the red zap suit. There is no orange zap suit. Well its still annoying regardless


----------



## HHoney (Jun 10, 2017)

regarding Mira as a "he":

It's a localization error - programming error they never fixed.

From everything I've read over the years there are a few errors in pronouns for various characters, I think Uchi villagers have the most mistakes. I go villagers also switch pronouns when doing favors for other villagers or talking about your human characters and mayor.

It's a mistake I thought they might clean up with the update but it's seems it is still here.

I used to find it irritating but now I find it ...hmmm.. how do I capture my emotion... I feel at peace with it.  Somehow I did.


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 11, 2017)

HHoney said:


> regarding Mira as a "he":
> 
> It's a localization error - programming error they never fixed.
> 
> ...



Yeah it makes sense. It just mildly irritated me cause I wasn't sure if there was a reason behind it, it's a minor annoyance that's hard to explain lol. I think though that it can easily be brushed off by some especially those that like to make theories.


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 11, 2017)

Never understood why they have to rip off the observatory. That was like one of my favorite places 
back in WW. They could have done so much more with it in NL, but nope, let's replace it with a little 
boring shop and 4 rooms I never use. And even if you have to pay an upgrade to get the observatory 
(like with the museum shop), it wouldn't bother me that much, I would be ready to pay 1 mio bells just 
to get it back.

I also miss the notes in bottles. How funny would it be if they are still in NL and you could write litte 
messages which you throw then into the ocean and they appear on someone else town beach. It would 
be cool to collect messages from people you either met online or via Streetpass, in different languages, 
with gifts or not etc.



Mayor Todd said:


> New villagers to your town should show up first thing in the morning in your town hall (Isabelle could
> tell your character about them when the game boots up), then you and Isabelle take them around town
> and show them the available lots where they can place their houses.  The process would be similar to
> placing a PWP.


This! This is an amazing idea and I wish this option would be in the game!


----------



## Mu~ (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm starting to hate Rover, he only shows me 4 maps every time I reset instead of just letting me see the infinite options.


----------



## NormalVillager (Jun 11, 2017)

The fact my villagers decide to put their houses right in front of the town hall/re-tail or the plaza. Because my town has an awkward map and it was the only good one at the time. I can't get to either of the places without being pinged like "Oh I want a perfect cherry!"' Or del being del and saying "hey take this"


----------



## HHoney (Jun 11, 2017)

Mu~ said:


> I'm starting to hate Rover, he only shows me 4 maps every time I reset instead of just letting me see the infinite options.



Welcome to hours on a train with Rover.
Remember to take breaks, get a snack. It's going to be awhile.

But that moment when you find THAT BEAUTIFUL MAP - and hopefully the hundreds of hours you play in your new town- it's all worth it  

(Omg I have no idea how many hours have I sat with Rover oh my)


----------



## CrankyNeighbor (Jun 11, 2017)

I hate it that villagers announce almost two weeks ahead that they will move out. I have to ignore them because if I do talk to them, 50% of the time they say that they want to stay .. But I want them gone.


----------



## Lululand (Jun 11, 2017)

Mu~ said:


> This gets me on my nerves, I'm so perfectionist I need everything covered
> 
> View attachment 200789
> 
> Also, only being able to have 10 patterns max in each character is ridiculous.



Ikr, I wouldn't even bother with extra characters if I had enough slots on my mayor. AND EVEN AFTER MAKING 3 EXTRAS IT'S STILL TOO LITTLE. Had to give up on a couple ideas I had for my town just because I can't have more than 40 patterns


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 11, 2017)

Mu~ said:


> This gets me on my nerves, I'm so perfectionist I need everything covered
> 
> View attachment 200789
> 
> Also, only being able to have 10 patterns max in each character is ridiculous.



Yes. THIS. It kills me.


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 11, 2017)

CrankyNeighbor said:


> I hate it that villagers announce almost two weeks ahead that they will move out. I have to ignore them because if I do talk to them, 50% of the time they say that they want to stay .. But I want them gone.



Right??? I pretty much resort to time travelling to the day they leave to get rid of them, which I hate because I really don't like time travelling and avoid it otherwise.


----------



## lunachii (Jun 11, 2017)

I freaking hate the stupid 16 villager cycle. It depends how far you are into your town if you decide to cycle villagers to get your dreamie who moved out back. It happened to me when I had ALL of my dreamies, and my favorite of them all (Beau) moved. There was no villagers of mine to kick out so I could cycle inn new villagers, and I was so - goddamn - upset T_T And not being able to adopt either because of it.. I HATE IT

I wish there were no limits for how many pwps you can have in your town. I have the maximum but me town still looks really bare and empty..

WHY CANT WE PUT TREES AND BUSHES NEXT TO PWPS, CLIFFS, WATER OR HOUSES

I also hate when you lay path designs on the ground, but it makes the same grass sound when you walk on it. I don't know why but it drives me INSANE, especially on rainy days. 

I also hate getting the pwps. I always do the diving trick, and sure it works, the villagers ping you, but you have to get like 10 pings with stupid questions for catchphrases (which I dont wanna change!) and questions of whats my favorite flower, untill you finally get a pwp ping - and its usually not the one you want so you end up getting angry, or at least I am xD 

The last thing I hate is villagers copying each other. I don't want everyone to have the same shirt or use the same greeting\catchphrase, like no Molly, it sounds stupid when you say wolfie after every sentence when you're my cute little duck. I don't know I hate it! xD It also sucks trying to get the villagers to wear the clothes you want, I usually have to give them the top like 3-5 times before they finally wear it, and then it takes 2 days for them to copy another ugly shirt. ARGHHH


XD that felt so good to get out


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 11, 2017)

Villagers getting upset that I won't get them some ugly bug or fish to junk up their house.


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 11, 2017)

SilkSpectre said:


> Villagers getting upset that I won't get them some ugly bug or fish to junk up their house.



For real, like to avoid that I just say yes and never get it for them lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I just thought of another one! I went to Isabelle to check on Citizen Satisfaction, and find that cleanliness is an issue. Like I am redecorating, but since I been busy and not doing the daily routines I know that I have items laying around and flowers and bushes are all over the place, but the complaints were about weeds and trash in the water. I have the beautiful town ordinance, and I even chweeds three times. I have literally no weeds and found no trash in the water.


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 26, 2017)

Diving in this game is really is really irritating, especially when you're trying to catch a fast undersea creature but your character is slow as heck. And the jellyfish coming out of nowhere and stinging you is not making it any better. If it wasn't for the museum, I wouldn't be doing this pointless activity.


----------



## Fuzzle.Sophie (Jun 26, 2017)

HappyTails said:


> Diving in this game is really is really irritating, especially when you're trying to catch a fast undersea creature but your character is slow as heck. And the jellyfish coming out of nowhere and stinging you is not making it any better. If it wasn't for the museum, I wouldn't be doing this pointless activity.



Completely agree.
Also, I hate how villagers just move wherever they like. C'mon, I'm the mayor, I decide where they live! It's my town


----------



## totakek (Jun 28, 2017)

A lot of the problems other peeps have in this thread aren't really a thing for me ((I just really really like terraforming with the save editor okay)) especially vis a vis villager placement, but I'll list a few things I don't like.

1) Tools take up too much space. Ideally, you should be able to buy a toolbox that takes up 1 space of the main inventory, then when you tap it it brings up a lil pop up inventory with like 8 spaces for tools.

2) I miss notes in bottles so much.

3) I didn't really use the observatory enough to miss it, but I really miss planting and growing red turnips.

4) A sentiment many have echoed in this thread; how hard it is to unlock PWPs. That save editor has an "unlock all PWPs" button that is getting more and more tempting to use by the day, but even with the editor I'm trying to keep as much organic ""challenge"" in the game as I can so it stays fun. I want to at least unlock the topiaries properly on Weeding Day, and the extra town hall/train station designs when I get a perfect town. I'm _mostly_ content to cheat for any other PWPs that I still have to unlock after I get those, especially with how frustrating the diving trick is (not that I can do it yet on this save since the island doesn't open until tomorrow).

5) The fact that different personality types request different PWPs. A lot of my fave villagers are smug or snooty, and I can't have them all yet because in order to get all of the PWPs you need a range of personality types in your town. Grrrrrr-

6) I hate how you have to _ask_ Nook for another expansion once you pay your loan. It means if you pay it off late when Nook's Homes is closed it takes 48hrs to upgrade instead of 24, since you need to wait until the next day to ask Nook for a larger home and it takes him a day to build it. I'd like to keep any TT on this save to a minimum.


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 10, 2017)

i'm mad at this game. It put a house in a spot where I don't want it and refuses to move it no matter how many time i plot reset. I hope that new villager(whose name I didn't even bother to look at) is looking forward to a very chilly and unwelcoming time in Alubarna.

Good thing I haven't started landscaping or I'd be even MORE angry.


----------



## usa-chan (Jul 10, 2017)

ACNL is supposed to be a relaxing game, but I get really paranoid that some unwanted will move in whenever I have 9 villagers or that my dreamie will move out if I don't play for a day. I know that the update has helped, but I can't help but get nervous. :c


----------



## Daiknoko (Jul 10, 2017)

I feel like there needs to be more dialogue. After a while, the villagers kind of repeat themselves... Also, it would be fun to be able to have more options with them whilst interacting. Go fishing together? Or perhaps shopping? A trade system would be welcoming too! Where you could be presented a number of different items (maybe a similar system like Fallout where you can see how many bells you get back or how money you need to give?). I think the biggest complaint I could give would be that multiplayer is lackluster. I know I know, there's still a lot to do I, but that's the highlight for me.
I have lots of ideas that could mesh well with the game, but it's already well done in my opinion.

Edit: Oh my, how could I forget the inventory management. It's by far the worse thing. We at least need a tool belt in the next installment in the series. We could purchase them at Tom Nook's and they are added to it. Would be nice to have to buy the tool belt too though... I really don't mind "unlockables".


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 10, 2017)

I love this game so much. I love the general vibe it gives, the customization, how colourful and cute it is, hunting for bugs and fish is great fun, and my goodness do I ever love my _villagers_! So why, oh why, does the game let them move in and out at random?? I took a little break and now my beloved Muffy is in boxes!


----------



## Isalami (Jul 10, 2017)

- Tools take up WAY too much space! I wanna have my golden axe, shovel, fishing rod, net, bubble wand, and everything without taking up half of my inventory space! I resorted to placing my fishing rod/net on the ground somewhere cute and then running to pick them up if i find something else. I NEED my shovel and axe because I'm sooo into landscaping.

- Villagers that you're best friends with moving away. WHY would you move out of a nice town and away from your best friend on a whim?! (That's what most villagers do! I.E.: Uchi villagers wanting to move out of town for "turf wars" in another town, lazy villagers moving out of town to "try different foods" and peppy villagers leaving to "spread the sparkle. It's ridiculous! xD)

- The fact that villagers can move ANYWHERE, even on a nicely landscaped place. I can't stress this enough- I actually got so stressed over this happening once that I cried. *Covers my landscaped areas with a million patterns to avoid the area getting destroyed*


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 10, 2017)

The only thing that's bothering me right now is that I'm trying to re-landscape but my villagers keep giving me random presents for no reason.


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sea bass.


----------



## Giddy (Jul 10, 2017)

Isalami said:


> - Tools take up WAY too much space! I wanna have my golden axe, shovel, fishing rod, net, bubble wand, and everything without taking up half of my inventory space! I resorted to placing my fishing rod/net on the ground somewhere cute and then running to pick them up if i find something else. I NEED my shovel and axe because I'm sooo into landscaping.
> 
> - Villagers that you're best friends with moving away. WHY would you move out of a nice town and away from your best friend on a whim?! (That's what most villagers do! I.E.: Uchi villagers wanting to move out of town for "turf wars" in another town, lazy villagers moving out of town to "try different foods" and peppy villagers leaving to "spread the sparkle. It's ridiculous! xD)
> 
> - The fact that villagers can move ANYWHERE, even on a nicely landscaped place. I can't stress this enough- I actually got so stressed over this happening once that I cried. *Covers my landscaped areas with a million patterns to avoid the area getting destroyed*



With the first problem, I fix this by having it least 4-5 read letters in my mail thing and then i keep my tools in the letters until i need them, I might keep one or two tools out with me and take out the tools and switch them around, though that gets pretty annoying as well


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 21, 2017)

Ugh, I have two villagers that need to move out of my town and two villagers I need to suggest fairy tale themed PWP. Those villagers ping me a LOT but it's for stupid stuff like asking for catchphrase changes or asking me how dark the room is when I'm sleeping. I'm SLEEPING! How would I know how dark the room is? This game is getting on my nerves.


----------



## lumenue (Jul 21, 2017)

It's so stressful trying to figure out where to place PWPs! I have a bunch that I've been waiting for but the finality of placement is just so nerve-wracking...what if I want to move it later?  Same with PC houses, it takes so much careful planning when I place a house.


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 22, 2017)

They talk forever in this game. It's like they are giving us an encyclopedia set of detailed instructions on everything. They just go on and on and on and on and on. Because just giving a few sentences is not enough. And pressing the B button does not shut them up or make them talk faster.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 22, 2017)

1. The buffer spaces around projects. Why can't it just overlap but be 1 space all around?! It's so annoying how you can't put a lamp one space away from a bench.

2. The buffer spaces around the town tree. 2. Plus the 1 around the project = 3. This is crazy, again I believe it should be 1. When I was planning my projects I didn't know about this so since then I've had to remove 3 projects which has been a pain.

3. Rocks. Why can't you just destroy them / destroy up to 3 or something / move them. They're in the way and kind of unsightly to be honest.

4. Villagers moving anywhere. What's wrong with having the mayor place where they live? Doesn't this not add further into the customisation instead of having them move onto hybrids and destroy weeks of hard work?

5. Best friends moving away so suddenly. Not a cool thing. Not cool.

6. How difficult it is to place projects around town. We need what they did in HHD.

7. How often villagers tell you to take a break. I've probably damaged my eyes enough as a kid playing for hours without a break lol

8. How small the town is in New Leaf. I know it's because the 3DS is a small system but I miss how big it was in CF and the original game. 

9. Repetitive dialogue. WW if I recall had so much variety. GC too. In CF and NL they repeat quite a bit...


I love ACNL, no hate here. But these have definitely got to me at some point in the past 4 years


----------



## Iemon (Jul 22, 2017)

I thought if you had 10 villagers and invited one through amiibo they would move in the spot of the moved out villager but apparently Stitches decided to move in exactly on the spot where I wanted to put a public project


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 22, 2017)

There's a stupid ugly useless annoying uneducated smelly old rock in the way of the paths I'm making ))):


----------



## MayorZenia (Jul 22, 2017)

I hate the fact that when creating a town you don't see where the rocks are and while you can take measures to estimate their location it still probably wont be there or will be a random in another spot and usually, at least with me, it's a rock in the worst spot possible. Like it will be in the place where I was planning on putting my house or a pwp and I have to find another place to put it.

I also hate placing pwps because it's sooo difficult to get it into the exact spot I want and I just wish it was a lot easier so I didn't have to talk to isabelle like a billion times and inch in another direction every so often just to try and get it into the perfect spot. I've never played HHD but I've see it and if it was a system like that it would be a million times better that what it is right now.

And finally. PATHS. Like you can save designs with Mable and when you have a Flag there's no problem with replacing the design so I hate that you have to have the path you're using in your designs. I like having clothes but I have to sacrifice cute clothing designs because I want my town to have pretty flooring and it sucks. It would make a lot more sense if it worked like the town flag to be completely honest. And it sucks that it's like that with Custom furniture too. I can't have my Colonel Sanders shrine because I needed his spot for a freakng PATH DESIGN. Sigh.


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 22, 2017)

Ok so what rly makes me mad and upset is when you can't put  a bridge somewhere that's is close to a villagers house but it's perfectly acceptable for a villager to park their butt against a default bridge you had before they moved to town. 

With the new update villagers take FOREVER to move their butt out of town. Like I've been waiting 10 days for a ugly villager to move out unlike before the update it took like 3-5 but with the update it's like 2 weeks I actually hate it.


----------



## Snooty (Jul 23, 2017)

Oh my god I just read all 13 pages of this thread and I agree with literally everything that was said. I mean I'm not going to further echo the fact that we need to place villager houses, easier PWP unlocking, more control over who moves but yeah these are great.

One thing that bothers me: characters turning unoriginal without any forewarning. I do want to catch bugs and fish for my villagers and make them happy but not if they are going to ruin the look of their home with an ugly display case. I also loathe villagers getting catchphrases from each other, like, not only is it impractical, it also does not make any sense. Why, Eloise, are you suddenly ending every sentence with ROOOWF? A character's catchphrase is one of the few things setting them apart from other villagers non-appearance wise so why in the world should they randomly change it.

Also rocks. Ugh why. We need to be able to move / demolish / remodel them. They are just really annoying, ugly, and another factor hindering your town's look. If we had the ability to move them we could at least clump them all together so you could actually use them for design purposes. Destroy them please. If nothing else give us the ability to place designs on them / color them  / change their look in some way so they aren't an eyesore. I also don't know if the sitting on rocks bothers anyone else but when I am trying to get money or move about my town the fact that I have to be delayed five seconds really bothers me, more than it should probably.

Minor thing but why do uchi villagers have to get up at 11 like sorry that I'm not friends with you but it's kind of hard to befriend you when half the time I'm playing you are asleep.

I also wish it was easier to find villagers; sometimes I would really like to talk to someone and they've completely disappeared


----------



## TangyHeart (Jul 23, 2017)

Ok I'm in full rant mode but I'll only say what I hate the most...

MY GOD ok so when you spend literally 4 hours on your town's paths and the next day some SUPER UGLY VILLAGER (yes Vladimir I mean you) moves in and he is a CRANKY VILLAGER!!! CRANKY!! Like honestly my town's theme is kawaii, and I get this super ugly pink cranky bear cub when I could have gotten ANYONE ELSE!! Like Chrissy, or Francine, or Buni (lol sorry if I spelled that wrong) or ANYONE ELSE!! Save me StarClan. Save. Me.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 23, 2017)

Was Nintendo on a different planet when adding the dead spots to this game? I'm not joking, were they?


----------



## DivaBlueGirl (Jul 23, 2017)

TangyHeart said:


> Ok I'm in full rant mode but I'll only say what I hate the most...
> 
> MY GOD ok so when you spend literally 4 hours on your town's paths and the next day some SUPER UGLY VILLAGER (yes Vladimir I mean you) moves in and he is a CRANKY VILLAGER!!! CRANKY!! Like honestly my town's theme is kawaii, and I get this super ugly pink cranky bear cub when I could have gotten ANYONE ELSE!! Like Chrissy, or Francine, or Buni (lol sorry if I spelled that wrong) or ANYONE ELSE!! Save me StarClan. Save. Me.



Omg I hate that! My old town was like a soft, pastel themed town and then willow comes and moves in! (You know, the one with piss yellow wool that possibly glows in the dark) her colour scheme is so bad and I hate it  I'm sure it would be great for a lively town but not for me.


----------



## Fuzzle.Sophie (Jul 23, 2017)

I hate sea creatures. They're so hard to catch, the character won't swim fast enough and then they go over the sea limit! Are you kidding me?!


----------



## namiieco (Jul 23, 2017)

Fuzzle.Sophie said:


> I hate sea creatures. They're so hard to catch, the character won't swim fast enough and then they go over the sea limit! Are you kidding me?!


I 100% agree
I've never finished my sea creatures in my encyclopaedia


----------



## pastellrain (Jul 23, 2017)

Lmao a post I can take all my anger on and unleash all my salt

Here goes

We need more personalities! I honestly think we need at least 16. Seriously, it's like, if you have one smug villager, you basically have them all!

Or maybe just make the dialogue SLIGHTLY different between different characters of the same personality?

Heck, I'd even be happy with less dialogue per each villager if it means every villager will be different in some way.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Jul 25, 2017)

I hate pwp requests.
I hate mindless dialogue.
I hate that I can't figure out how to landscape my town.
I hate my obsessive need to catalog everything.
I HATE THE POINTLESS AND LONG DIALOGUE 
Seriously Isabelle, shut up and let me place my clock.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

it would be nice if there was a way to move villagers out to invite villagers from other towns/the campsite similar to how if you have 10 in your town and a Amiibo villager comes in you can choose to have one prexisting villager move out and for the other one to move in in it's place, it would make getting villagers that much easier


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jul 25, 2017)

pastellrain said:


> We need more personalities! I honestly think we need at least 16. Seriously, it's like, if you have one smug villager, you basically have them all!



I'd love more personalities, but probably only if there's a matching increase in villager capacity as well. Choosing only 10 villagers from 16 types would be hell for me!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 25, 2017)

Fuzzle.Sophie said:


> I hate sea creatures. They're so hard to catch, the character won't swim fast enough and then they go over the sea limit! Are you kidding me?!



For me, mashing A never works if you want to swim fast, you need to press it every stroke.


----------



## Mu~ (Jul 25, 2017)

I hate that I can't place a diagonal bridge in the spot I want, becase 1 of the sides of the river is different to the other u_u, I hate that 4 of my rocks are in stupid places and I can't get rid of them, I hate the pond's location and shape, it's in the way and it's sooo annoying, and I'm getting like 1 pwp request per week


----------



## ja2mine (Jul 25, 2017)

I dislike how long it takes to get pwp's and the grass wear


----------



## Aazia (Jul 25, 2017)

Issi said:


> I agree with the pwp requests. Theyre annoying, still waiting for fairy tale bench and the like.
> 
> _*Oh*_, and *this is my 1,812th post on this site.*



I AGREEEEE SO MUCH I HATED ON MY OLD TOWNS THAT I WOULD NEVER GET PWP RQ'S I WOULD ONLY GET ONE PER, LIKE MONTHH


----------



## Lynx_ (Jul 25, 2017)

I hate how we don't have enough pattern space!
I hate how we have to use other save slots if we want to make more!
and I hate that I need to unlock the QR code machine if I use a new save slot!
I hate that almost all villagers with the same personality type say the same things!
I hate how I can't remove rocks unless they're mineral rocks!
I hate how I have to wait until I get a garden store to get an axe, and I also hate how axes break but shovels don't? If you ask me it'd make more sense for the SHOVELS to break. Like dude you're hitting rocks!!!!!!
I hate how you can't move your house, or other villagers house! I wish we could make public works projects where we could set up rope squares if new villagers wanna move in, they can move in where we put those!
I hate how we can't demolish campsites.
I hate how we can only plant one cedar tree a day. I wish we could just shake the trees and pinecones fell out and we could plant THOSE instead of waiting a full week just to plant like 5 cedar trees. I want my winter forest aesthetic please!!!!
i hate how we can't plant bushes directly next to water. Darnit I want a fence next to my bridges >:[
You really don't give me more space UNTIL I upgrade my house? Really?
Can't I just have two villages at once? I don't like my village I want two! Not two people living in the same ugly village :[
Mabel talk to me!!! I'm not waiting a week just to use your stupid machine if it's already there!!!!!!!
Give me more mail space Polly!
Give me more bell space too!
Go. Away. Stupid. Little. Island bugs. I'm trying to farm beetles! Even if I wasn't you're just being annoying!
OH My god CICADAS SHUT UPPPP!!!




Okay I'm done this is getting too long!


----------



## HHoney (Jul 25, 2017)

It really bugs me when you have 2 or more of the same personality type and you talk to both one after the other and 

THEY BOTH SAY THE EXACT SAME CONVERSATION

At least have the same personality type programmed to say something different so it's not deja vu Rrrr.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jul 25, 2017)

I get fed up with the dialogue in the Nookling store specifically - it's so long and repetitive! Honestly, buying and turning in fortune cookie tickets is something I somewhat dread o.o

Also, more of a hope for the next game than a rant: the game really could use some better hairstyles. Only very few of the female ones look acceptable to me *sigh*


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 25, 2017)

I get so tired of rarely getting pwps. I want to really decorate my town but it takes FOREVER to get requests for projects.


----------



## Tulippy (Jul 25, 2017)

Currently: the fact you can only buy two bush starts a day. I really wish when you dug up a bush you got the seed back, because it's so hard to get enough bushes to line your paths and I'm forever having to buy them on the trading forum! It just seems so silly that you can't dig up and reuse a bush.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jul 25, 2017)

Tulippy said:


> Currently: the fact you can only buy two bush starts a day.



I agree! It could be more like the stationary, where you can buy multiple shrubs at once (especially once Leif's has been fully updated)


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 25, 2017)

Why the **** is a pwp "too close" to the river when it's like 10 steps away but a villager can move right next to one (also right on my flowers)


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 26, 2017)

Since we can't see rocks, i got a good layout with 10 or more rocks just scattered everywhere. thankfully, none of them are in the way but it may change as i start putting pwps down. i feel like I'm gonna rage over one soon.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 26, 2017)

The dead spots are annoying. It's always nice having 11 bushes planted only for the 5th one to die the next day. And why are only 2 sold even in the last upgrade?


----------



## Tulippy (Jul 26, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> I agree! It could be more like the stationary, where you can buy multiple shrubs at once (especially once Leif's has been fully updated)



That would be amazing!



MarisaMatsu said:


> Why the **** is a pwp "too close" to the river when it's like 10 steps away but a villager can move right next to one (also right on my flowers)



UGH I hate this! I wanted to put a bell next to my town hall but it would have been too far away and ruined my bushes. It's so irritating!



EvieEvening23 said:


> Since we can't see rocks, i got a good layout with 10 or more rocks just scattered everywhere. thankfully, none of them are in the way but it may change as i start putting pwps down. i feel like I'm gonna rage over one soon.



I hate rocks. They've made so many of my bush lined paths look awkward. I WISH we could smash them somehow.



JezDayy said:


> The dead spots are annoying. It's always nice having 11 bushes planted only for the 5th one to die the next day. And why are only 2 sold even in the last upgrade?



Okay so I've discovered there's no such thing as dead spots. If you plant one bush a day from top to bottom your bushes won't die. They only die when you plant lots at once and one bush doesn't like the environment. Obviously you can still only plant 12 in a row but you CAN avoid the annoying dead spots. When I discovered this it was a game changer (but annoying as I had to replant SO many bushes and start again to avoid the dead spots).


----------



## Bilaz (Jul 26, 2017)

I can't find my two new dreamies anywhere and I'm starting to think I would have been better off keeping Diana & Beau. :/


----------



## usa-chan (Jul 26, 2017)

Okay, I know that I'm supposed to be patient when doing the diving trick for getting PWPs, but if I have Wolfgang ask me if I like mac n' cheese or spaghetti one more time, I might scream! Literally all of my villagers say the same thing over and over again whenever they ping me, and I'm getting tired of changing their catchphrases when all I want is a simple PWP suggestion (•̀_•́)


----------



## usa-chan (Jul 26, 2017)

Okay, I know that I'm supposed to be patient when doing the diving trick for getting PWPs, but if I have Wolfgang ask me if I like mac n' cheese or spaghetti one more time, I might scream! Literally all of my villagers say the same thing over and over again whenever they ping me, and I'm getting tired of changing their catchphrases when all I want is a simple PWP suggestion (?̀_?́)


----------



## Hella (Jul 26, 2017)

WHY do pine trees only grow on the north side of town? I can plant Lychee trees and pear trees right next to each other, but pine trees no the southern side of town is too much? It makes ZERO sense and really pisses me off, since I'm going for an overgrown foresty town, and because I can't hack the entire north side of town is pines while the entire south side of town is perfect apple trees...:/

Also, the dialogue gets so horrible boring. there's no diversity at all. im sad that they never updated the game with more dialogue options.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 26, 2017)

Tulippy said:


> Okay so I've discovered there's no such thing as dead spots. If you plant one bush a day from top to bottom your bushes won't die. They only die when you plant lots at once and one bush doesn't like the environment. Obviously you can still only plant 12 in a row but you CAN avoid the annoying dead spots. When I discovered this it was a game changer (but annoying as I had to replant SO many bushes and start again to avoid the dead spots).



Omg no way. This IS a game changer! Even though this makes no sense lol
I have to wait though until I get TIY because I got my bushes from someone else


----------



## Tulippy (Jul 27, 2017)

JezDayy said:


> The dead spots are annoying. It's always nice having 11 bushes planted only for the 5th one to die the next day. And why are only 2 sold even in the last upgrade?





JezDayy said:


> Omg no way. This IS a game changer! Even though this makes no sense lol
> I have to wait though until I get TIY because I got my bushes from someone else



Yeah, it really doesn't make sense! It took me so long to realise as well, and I literally had to replant over 50% of my bushes (and I had a LOT) to get them the way I wanted. There are so many silly things in the game like this, but at least it makes you feel proud when your town is finally the way you want it haha.


----------



## Chelinka (Jul 27, 2017)

I wanted Beau to move to a certain spot but screwed up doing the trick so now he won't move and he is inbetween the 2 spots I had ready for certain villagers.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2017)

I really hate plot resetting in this game. I wanted a certain amiibo villager to move in the same spot as one of my older villagers, but it wants to move to a spot that can wreck my town.

I'm just about to hit the point where I would evict ALL of my villagers in exchange for the villagers I don't want so I can place path patterns everywhere but the desirable spots to stop villagers from moving there. Then I can bring in the villagers I like.

I wonder why they don't like moving in the spots a previous villager lived in. Nintendo should've put in zoning in the amiibo update.


----------



## CinnamonKiss (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm so done with the suntans. I can't get rid of it, no matter how many hours I stay inside. Her shading doesn't change. 
I now have to carry a parasol, which is a waste of space. As an inventory management junkie, it kills me inside. I wish they would sell some 'backpacks' that would really just add a row of slots for inventory. Or even just a tools tab, where all your working items go. _(Net, Rod, etc.)_

I also really hate Peck. For some reason, sporty types really grate on me. I even like the cranky types. _(Walt hasn't said anything that has made me think twice. He's quite.....jolly)_ But...urgh. I can't wait for him to come out of his house so I can hit him with the bug net. Move out, you jock


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 28, 2017)

JezDayy said:


> Omg no way. This IS a game changer! Even though this makes no sense lol
> I have to wait though until I get TIY because I got my bushes from someone else



waaaaaait a minute...so is that why my bushes die at this one house for a villager? I put some down in the exact same kind of placement for my own mayor house, and it worked fine. I did it in my second house, and they died. I just...man
I got my bush starts from other people to get em in bulk


----------



## Flare (Jul 29, 2017)

I despise the fact that only the "Town Fruit" can have their Perfect Version planted. Ugh why can't I just plant some Perfect Peaches Apples or Cherries instead? I got Pears as Town Fruit, and their Pearfect version is not the best.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jul 29, 2017)

Besides getting the game for Christmas four years ago, play it for a month, completely forget about it for the next 3 years, then get back into the game, nothing has changed in my town besides a **** LOAD OF WEEDS! I got my weeding badge this way, and trust me, it's super bloody hard to get a perfect town... Placing down flowers, trees, PULLING WEEDS, DOING PWP THAT COSTS OVER 99K... Yep, that's how acnl is... HARD. plus, it gets boring after a while... Checking on your villagers, trying to do a certain goal... But once you finish that goal, what do you do next? That's why time traveling is here for! Time traveling helps so much! Sure, you may lose marshal in the process, but it sure beats being bored looking at the same thing for an hour! Also, having an orange as my native fruit, it sure looks ugly being perfect! (What a pun!) But I seem to have gotten used to the design for the past 3 months... I would prefer perfect apples though, definitely. I also wish there was more villager dialogue, and even unique dialogue. I have over 4 Cranky villagers, and 4 Smug villagers (Yep, it sucks sometimes) I get along well with cranky villagers, they're never mean to me. Smug villagers are the best! They don't boast, and they actually care about their friends! And sun tanning? No problem, as long as you time travel! (Or it's probably because I wear aviator shades and a blue plaid fedora every time) To be fairly honest, I still get different dialogue every time. The only pings I get is either a random question (thankfully not the same) a pwp, or moving out. I seem to be one of those lucky ones who NEVER get bored of acnl, half the reason why I joined the forums (I don't regret it a single bit!) I feel like I'm just plain blabbering now, so I will just stop typing :3


----------



## CaramelCookie (Jul 29, 2017)

I spent like 2 hours yesterday walking around town, looking for a tarantula or a scorpion (haven't got either yet!!!). After that, I give up, save and quit. And then in the title screen, I see Chow in front of his house... and what passes right in front of his feet?
A SCORPION!! I didn't even know they could appear in the title screen!! When I loaded the game again and went there, it was nowhere to be seen, of course. :~)


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 30, 2017)

honestly, it's the fact that the game never gives you the hybrids you actually want. I don't time travel so it's a pain to find that you loaded up your game to find crap tons of every color but PINK. I don't have the Beautiful ordinance on (don't nearly need it that much since I have next to no flowers) so I HAVE to water all the flowers in my town. The RNG in this game is sometimes unforgiving.


----------



## molas (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm really sick of Wisp harassing my side characters to pick up his stupid lamp. They don't need one, it's so silly.


----------



## wizard (Jul 30, 2017)

Since I just reset my town now I have to get a 100% approval rating, which since I time travel usually takes me less than a day but it takes hours and it takes time travelling 10 days sometimes.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 30, 2017)

Tulippy said:


> Yeah, it really doesn't make sense! It took me so long to realise as well, and I literally had to replant over 50% of my bushes (and I had a LOT) to get them the way I wanted. There are so many silly things in the game like this, but at least it makes you feel proud when your town is finally the way you want it haha.



I'm trying to plant a tree in a spot with 1 buffer space around all sides and it's still dying! I may have reached the limit for trees in that area though


----------



## gldawn (Jul 31, 2017)

I really wish flowers didn't breed from villagers watering them. It's already slow enough trying to breed hybrids without having to worry about random ones popping up.


----------



## Pancake225 (Jul 31, 2017)

1-Customizable map. (You can move and place your villagers / town hall / Plaza etc) anywhere you want. Just like 
Mario maker.

2-Hot air balloons. It would be EPIC if we could fly in hot air balloons in the sky. 

3-Removing Rocks. Seriously. This is a MUST have.

4-MORE mini games. I am tired from the desert Island escape and the other ones. Eff

5-Customizable faces. Like HHD


----------



## Zane (Jul 31, 2017)

I really like this squirrel and wanna switch out Poppy for it but I just. Hate its name so much. like I can't get past its name even though the villager is so cute.
Poppy: good wholesome name. I would name my son poppy.
Sylvana: literally one letter away from being the brand-name of my crappy dvd player
noah fence to anyone w/ this name


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm seriously about to stop playing this game all together. I have a very low tolerance level and NO patience in real life and this game has pushed me WAY beyond my limits. I'm been searching ALL morning of that Coalath or whatever it's called. Unlike most days, I have things to do today I don't have time to be on this game all day. And of course, the one day I don't have time for this game, it's raining. No game is worth this irritation. I'm seriously, I"m about to be completely done. This is getting ridiculous. And on top of it, villagers who are in the way won't move the HECK out of my town and no one suggests any PwPs that I actually want.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jul 31, 2017)

Zane said:


> I really like this squirrel and wanna switch out Poppy for it but I just. Hate its name so much. like I can't get past its name even though the villager is so cute.
> Poppy: good wholesome name. I would name my son poppy.
> Sylvana: literally one letter away from being the brand-name of my crappy dvd player
> noah fence to anyone w/ this name



I know this doesn't change the sound of the name, but her name comes from the Latin word for forest (so very fitting for a squirrel!)
Might help you think less of electronics, hopefully


----------



## cindersinned (Jul 31, 2017)

Patterns on the ground should _not_ count as something being on the ground.

I have lost SO MANY BALLOON PRESENTS. So many fruit and money and furniture from trees.

I understand not letting flowers and patterns being on the same tile but why can't I put other items down on them?? Why can't I have patterns in front of doors?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 31, 2017)

cindersinned said:


> Patterns on the ground should _not_ count as something being on the ground.
> 
> I have lost SO MANY BALLOON PRESENTS. So many fruit and money and furniture from trees.
> 
> I understand not letting flowers and patterns being on the same tile but why can't I put other items down on them?? Why can't I have patterns in front of doors?



Yeah that is annoying. I have to strategically plan where I'm going to shoot balloons lol


----------



## Zane (Aug 1, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> I know this doesn't change the sound of the name, but her name comes from the Latin word for forest (so very fitting for a squirrel!)
> Might help you think less of electronics, hopefully



Ahahaha that does actually help, thanks for the info !  now I can try to think of trees instead of a dvd player lool


----------



## HappyTails (Aug 1, 2017)

Villagers changing their minds about moving and villagers telling you 2 weeks in advance when they are planning to move. Therefore you have to ignore them for the entire two weeks at the risk of them changing their minds.


----------



## Imbri (Aug 4, 2017)

Redd. I've been waiting and waiting for him to show up, which he finally did today.

I still need several items for my museum, but I'm also looking for a few to finish decorating my house. I went in and immediately saw the gallant statue (aka Michaelangelo's David), which I really want for my house. Fake.

Okay, moving on, the wistful painting (aka Vermeer's Girl With a Pearl Earring). Not my favorite, but it would work in the house. Fake.

Ancient statue, which the museum has and that's plenty, was also a fake.

The real one? The amazing painting (aka Rembrandt's Night Watch). Meh.


Guess I saved myself 4,000 bells.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 8, 2017)

HappyTails said:


> I'm seriously about to stop playing this game all together. I have a very low tolerance level and NO patience in real life and this game has pushed me WAY beyond my limits. I'm been searching ALL morning of that Coalath or whatever it's called. Unlike most days, I have things to do today I don't have time to be on this game all day. And of course, the one day I don't have time for this game, it's raining. No game is worth this irritation. I'm seriously, I"m about to be completely done. This is getting ridiculous. And on top of it, villagers who are in the way won't move the HECK out of my town and no one suggests any PwPs that I actually want.



The coelacanth can only be fished in rainy or snowy days in the sea. The best way to catch one is, scare all the other fish with small to medium shadows. Go top to bottom on your beach, and fish the large shadow. The coelacanth shadow is similar to the bass and blue marlin, except its thinner. If you haven't caught it when you went top to bottom, then do a save and continue to reset the fish. And repeat process. Sometimes it can take 15-20 minutes, but I catch one every time I actually hunt for one. 
Also, for pwp. Empty out all your pockets, including all your bells, and put on the wetsuit. Swim out to a far corner of the map. Let your villager sit there for 10 minutes or so. This triggers a response when you go back into town, where your villagers will "forget" about you, and they are tons more likely to "ping" you. Because you removed all items and bells, they wont ask to buy things from you, sell you things, or even ask you for favors. They will ask about catchphrases or greetings, opinions, and suggestions about pwp. You might have to repeat this process a couple of times, but it heightens your chances of getting one at least once a day. It's still slow, but you won't have to go months and months without a single suggestion.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2017)

One question. Why are the furniture chores always forced? I mean:

- They ask for you to return something: You can say yes or no
- They ask for a fish or insect: You can say yes or no
- They ask for petitions: You can say yes or no
- They ask to bury time capsules: You can say yes or no
- They ask for fruit: You can say yes or no
- They ask for you to visit their house or ask to visit your house: you can say yes or no

But when they ask for furniture, you can't say yes or no. It's always confirmed a yes. What bothers me about it though is that if you agreed to do a job, but then not do it, their friendship value goes down. That means if you don't get them the furniture they wanted _after_ they asked for furniture, their friendship value goes down. You can't agree or disagree to the deal.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> One question. Why are the furniture chores always forced? I mean:
> 
> - They ask for you to return something: You can say yes or no
> - They ask for a fish or insect: You can say yes or no
> ...



When they ask for furniture I just say screw it and forget about it. You can easily get their friendship meter back up if you want. I personally like to keep it low so that they don't change their bouse, clothes, or catchphrase.


----------



## LemonInator (Aug 8, 2017)

I hate how if you can't play the piano whilst sitting down on a stool or something


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 8, 2017)

cindersinned said:


> Patterns on the ground should _not_ count as something being on the ground.
> 
> I have lost SO MANY BALLOON PRESENTS. So many fruit and money and furniture from trees.
> 
> I understand not letting flowers and patterns being on the same tile but why can't I put other items down on them?? Why can't I have patterns in front of doors?


i acually like seeing it disapear



Lackadaisy said:


> I know this doesn't change the sound of the name, but her name comes from the Latin word for forest (so very fitting for a squirrel!)
> Might help you think less of electronics, hopefully


I just think of _slyvanas_ from WoW who i know of from HotS


----------



## Lackadaisy (Aug 8, 2017)

I get so irked by the villagers' comments on *bee stings* *grumble* Seriously, getting stung is annoying enough, must you make me feel like how horribly disfigured?! 
Even worse when they say something along the lines of "you better put medicine on that" when my town is new and I don't have access to any yet! Arg o.?
That's were I love the uchis and thank them for being in the game *sigh*


----------



## Tiffany (Aug 8, 2017)

We are the mayor so why can't  we suggest a pwp? When my villagers do suggest them they are always the ugly ones, every single time. I want a police station but apparently no one else does. Also they need to pay more toward building them. 
 Why is it that the ones you do the most for and like the best wanna leave but the ones you totally ignore refuse to budge? Makes zero sense. 
 The museum is way too far considering how often you go there. If we can get Katrina to set up shop in town why not Redd? It makes far more sense for him to have a shop than her.
 For the love of god why do these morons need to chase me around the stores? Let me shop in peace! If I need something I'll come to you. Or let me click on the item I want and then you come running over. 
 It never fails the one person I'm looking for is the only one I can't find. There has to be a better way to find people besides running all over town and checking every nook and cranny.
 Rocks. If we wanna build a pwp trees can be moved but not rocks. Stupid.
 Also please make villagers smarter when they wanna trade. I will not give them a shark for a shirt. smh.
 Actually make em smarter period. Villager asks for a medium size item for his house. I go to retail and buy an item he is selling and when I give it to him he says it's perfect. Really? Then why were you selling it? 
 Deep sea hunting is hard enough without the jellyfish. Put them back the way they used to be.
Mosquitoes and cicadas are annoying. Just sayin.
And lastly.....please stop calling me honeybun.


----------



## Imbri (Aug 9, 2017)

This is more a rant about me, rather than the game. Kicking my several-years-ago self for cutting down and selling ALL my cherries in place of perfect cherries. Yes, they are more profitable, but now I have no regular ones to round out my orchard. My little completionist self is dying over here. So, yeah. Not so smart.


----------



## Keldi (Aug 9, 2017)

Sooo...we have no length limit? Okay....
I hate how paths need to be used if you want a permanent path. I prefer dirt paths, but I've been using a pattern so I can have a permanent one. The paths get so annoying and it takes forever to make a dirt path. Then if you line your paths with trees, when you shake one, everything disappears into the path.
And public works projects are really irritating after a while. The diving trick does nothing for me and when it does work, I don't get what I want. Why does nobody else want a police station???
Now let's talk about customizing furniture. I've been customizing a lot for my houses to be more personalized but a whole set takes forever!! 
Landscaping is a whole other mess. I always get new ideas and then worry because I already used almost all of my supplies and don't have enough to go again. Those stupid spots where trees or bushes won't grow is annoying. I can't make a heart design because the bottom bush just dies!
Whew...there's more but that's all for another day...


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 9, 2017)

What really bothers me is with the umbrellas and if you look closely, you can see the stick of the umbrella going through your characters head a little bit.
like just
ok


----------



## Tiffany (Aug 9, 2017)

Imbri, you might try playing the island mini games. I've gotten durians,lemons,lychees and mangos. This is my new town, in my original town I had all the fruits. In fact if I find cherries I can grab some extra for you if you want.


----------



## HappyTails (Aug 9, 2017)

When villagers ask you for fruit that you don't have.

T-Bone asked me for an orange, one of 4 fruits (besides pears, peaches, and persimmons) that I do not have in my town.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Aug 9, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why are peeps allowed to put their houses wherever they want??? Do you _know_ how many man hours I have wasted trying to get people in the right spots, only to have them never go in the right place and waste _even more_ time???
> 
> In the next AC game they need to allow the MAYOR to choose where THEY want THEIR people to live. That'd be like someone in real life just placing their foundation in the middle of a dirt road. Who does that?



Couldn't agree more. I am the MAYOR so please pay some respect lol if I don't approve you living in my town mean NO! And also the random plotting matter that give me heart attack when I plot resetted 4 times and Katt still at same spot! I almost thought I accidentally login any of the existing character but it turns out she just too stubborn lol anyway the mayor should be the one authorizing any illegal house plotting!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tiffany said:


> We are the mayor so why can't  we suggest a pwp? When my villagers do suggest them they are always the ugly ones, every single time. I want a police station but apparently no one else does. Also they need to pay more toward building them.
> Why is it that the ones you do the most for and like the best wanna leave but the ones you totally ignore refuse to budge? Makes zero sense.
> The museum is way too far considering how often you go there. If we can get Katrina to set up shop in town why not Redd? It makes far more sense for him to have a shop than her.
> For the love of god why do these morons need to chase me around the stores? Let me shop in peace! If I need something I'll come to you. Or let me click on the item I want and then you come running over.
> ...



The last sentences LOLOLOL * I died*


----------



## Confire (Aug 10, 2017)

Tom is my little baby, he's been in my town since day 1, but he's got 3 of my other villagers (including sweet Felicity!!) saying "me-YOWZA" and it's ..... umm....interesting


----------



## ja2mine (Aug 10, 2017)

I HATE the grass wear and the pwp request system. honestly they could make I way better


----------



## Mash (Aug 10, 2017)

The fact that Nan moved from my town. ;-;


----------



## GrayDragonEmily (Aug 10, 2017)

I like my mayor's house and the town hall to be right next to each other and perfectly aligned. Recently, I reset, came across a great map, and ended up losing that map because I made a small mistake when placing my house. Ugh, why can't it be easier to place houses and pwps exactly where you want them? Especially with things you can't demolish.


----------



## ctar17 (Aug 10, 2017)

My sister's house in my town now has 4 houses surrounding it!  At least my house is still private.  And I can't seem to catch any new fish for my museum, the ones I need are in wintertime.


----------



## Imbri (Aug 30, 2017)

I just wasted a blue hydrangea start. I went to the area where I wanted to plant it, scuffed out the marker, then hit the wrong choice - instead of digging a hole, I forgot I had highlighted it (trying to remember which start was which) and planted it where I stood. Gah!

I know I'll get another soon, but I'm kicking myself for being boneheaded.


----------



## wizard (Aug 30, 2017)

I wish the grass wear that comes with the town would grow back, and I wish it was easier to get dirt paths. I've been getting a lot of pwps suggested lately, which is good.


----------



## MayorMissy (Aug 30, 2017)

I hate when they keep asking for fruit. No, you are not busy. You are walking around with a NET trying to catch BUGS! Also, there is a tree full of fresh fruit. GET IT YOURSELF!!


----------



## Lackadaisy (Aug 30, 2017)

I've been trying to get all the different fruits without other players' help - I'm about to give up though, seeing as I've sent over 30 letters without receiving a single one in response. The last time I mailed each one of my ten villagers, only TWO of their letters even came with a present! I've just about had it. From now on when they ask for fruit they're only going to get durians, because they stink *grumble*


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Aug 31, 2017)

I hate voided villagers. I don't want those sloppy seconds!


----------



## MayorMissy (Aug 31, 2017)

I hate when villagers asked you to deliver something to a person that's behind them. DO.IT.YOURSELF!!!!


----------



## zoshi10 (Sep 1, 2017)

Good god I hate grass deterioration. It's ugly and no matter what I do, the grass won't grow back. I've tried planting flowers on dirt patches, watering them, and TTing to the next day over and over but no matter what I do, those ugly patches just won't go away


----------



## snowo (Sep 1, 2017)

omg I just opened the game and Drago fell into this pitfall seed and I couldn't help but laugh so hard


----------



## unravel (Sep 1, 2017)

I laugh way harder than I should have


----------



## Arckaniel (Sep 1, 2017)

ahhh I'm not good at placing my PWPs like how could people know where to put them? Please send help ahahahaha


----------



## Arjh (Sep 1, 2017)

Grass deterioration needs to go 

Currently starting a new town after losing my physical copy and there's already areas of deterioration even though I've just arrived in town.


----------



## Allure (Sep 1, 2017)

My big one is how tools take up inventory space! If you have to whole tool set, it leaves you with ten spaces! I mean, I know you can put items in storage, but that also sucks because you can't tell what they are. Also, THEY NEED TO INCREASE TO CHARECTER AND TOWN NAME LETTER LIMIT!!! IT"S SO FRUSTRATING!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 3, 2017)

After looking at a couple screenshots, I have to say that the Kiki and Lala dress is overrated or overrused. I'm usually tired of many characters having the same outfit. Two years ago, the clothing piece I found to be overrated was the hair-bow wig, but I'm more bothered by the Kiki and Lala dress more.


----------



## squidpops (Sep 4, 2017)

Having to tan to get a dark skin color is so dumb. And don't even get me started on tt'ing because it knocks the tan out so fast! I want my mayor to be dark skinned but after only 3 days of tt he's back to an ugly barely tan color, like why did you go this route nintendo??


----------



## HappyTails (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm so sick of the sea bass. it's ridiculous how common this fish is. Apparently it's the _only_ fish that inhabit the oceans in this game since it's only fish that you ever catch.


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 7, 2017)

Arjh said:


> Grass deterioration needs to go
> 
> Currently starting a new town after losing my physical copy and there's already areas of deterioration even though I've just arrived in town.


You do realize there's permanent mud spoloches in every town that can't be remove and isn't tied to grass deterioration


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 7, 2017)

Arjh said:


> Grass deterioration needs to go
> 
> Currently starting a new town after losing my physical copy and there's already areas of deterioration even though I've just arrived in town.


You do realize there's permanent mud spoloches in every town that can't be remove and isn't tied to grass deterioration


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Sep 8, 2017)

The fact that i didn't play for ONE day and freya moved. Fml she had perfect placement, its a stab to my heart.


----------



## Laureline (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm so reaching my giving up point with map resetting. I've found a good layout four times but each time either retail, town hall or the plaza were in the worst spots! There's way too many God damn options, I know I'm being picky. But here's the thing I don't want to reset again cause of a map. 

Just wish the game would pay attention to the types of maps. That the player says yes to but doesn't save. Like that would trigger maps like it till you saved.


----------



## doodle (Sep 8, 2017)

I hate sometimes when all your villagers go to bed and there's so little to do at night without them. It makes the town feel empty. :c


----------



## HappyTails (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm really close to rage quitting this game and selling it. I'm serious, I've been trying all day and night for certain fish and bugs and this game just _refuses_ to give them to me. I understand challenging but not impossible. I have a very low tolerance and patience level and this game is making me really angry. The wiki says the Petaltail Dragonfly and Saddled Birchir are available this month and they are available in the evening the dragonfly being from 4 to 7pm and the Saddled Birchir 9pm to 4am but it's not true. And the stupid common fish and bugs keep getting in the way. I'm so SICK of this game not giving me the fish and bugs I need. This game is way too frustrating. I'm really close to selling this game. It's not worth it anymore. Games are supposed to be fun, not frustrating. I've been more than patient enough all day with this game, but I've *had* it.

And on top of it, my villagers keep pinging me for the _stupidest_ things like asking me how fast I can run a mile or something. My rage only intensifies.


Edit: I was looking for the wrong shadow size for the saddled birchir. I thought it had a huge shadow, instead of large shadow size. I'm still angry though, but not nearly as angry as I was when I typed this. Still debating on whether I should give this game a break for a while. Probably won't but I should.


----------



## Laureline (Sep 9, 2017)

Yeah I want to rage quit this game right about now. I've been through 920 maps and still haven't found a map. I don't even know how many maps have repeatedly showed up. Screw this game.


----------



## Eudial (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm getting annoyed at the fact that my villagers aren't requesting PWPs in neither of my towns.... How many times do they need a change in greetings, catchphrases and nicknames? I'm tired of the UFO questions too, lol. JUST. GIVE. ME. PWPS.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Sep 10, 2017)

Having a PWP limit. I have 5 extra projects I want but can't have -_- 
My town looks stupid without them


----------



## pwncho (Sep 10, 2017)

I hate that the whole game has RNG (random) elements, for example:
- native fruits
- villagers
- grass type
- rock placement (Probably bothers me the most!)
etc.

I kind of want to pick what I like and I get a little mad when something is not right in my town. I know the whole point of Animal Crossing: New Leaf is to be happy with what you get and make the best out of it. But I am a very nitpicky person and this really annoys me a lot.


----------



## Razpup (Sep 10, 2017)

OK, one of my pet peeves in this game is... Get this... The community. Too much favoritism.
As for in-game stuff? Guilt-trips if you don't select the """"Good"""" option when a villager is moving away, Animal Crossing Puzzle League being insanely hard, etc, etc. I'll say more later.


----------



## HappyTails (Sep 11, 2017)

Raining in my game but no snail shows up. And of course it's raining BEFORE 4 like it always does preventing me from catching a coelacanth. Sometimes I wonder why do I even bother continuing to play this game. Seriously, I'm seriously not having much fun with this game anymore. It's feels more like a chore than anything because it also feels like the game goes out of it's way to make _sure_ you can't accomplish anything. 

I'm getting closer and closer to quitting this game every day.
Why does it even bother raining. It's not like it's benefiting me any. Not giving me the stuff that only shows up when it's raining, so why bother having it rain?


----------



## Razpup (Sep 11, 2017)

Maybe just stop hunting for bugs.


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 12, 2017)

Without amiibo cards, it's so hard to get unwanted villagers out of your town. Once, when I had only that stupid Curly left to force out, I had to tt for *4* hours when he finally told me he wanted to move. I hate that sometimes no one even wants to move, and when they do, it's always the dreamies.
Like I can shower my dreamies with love, and help them out every time they want something, and still they want to move out.
We could be best friends, it doesn't even matter.

I don't understand that. It should be a lower chance of them wanting to move, the better friends you've became with them. That's just logical.


----------



## Sloom (Sep 12, 2017)

I hate it when an awesome villager is in my campsite and I have a full village like okay bye everyone just popping out to find the nearest cliff to jump off bye. That actually made me quit ACNL for a long time lol


----------



## HappyTails (Sep 12, 2017)

Razpup said:


> Maybe just stop hunting for bugs.



Uh, I would but in order to complete my museum, I have to hunt for bugs. Can't change that. 


I'm never going to catch the coelacanth because it only rains in the morning and afternnon in my game, never after 4pm


----------



## Arjh (Sep 12, 2017)

HappyTails said:


> Uh, I would but in order to complete my museum, I have to hunt for bugs. Can't change that.
> 
> 
> I'm never going to catch the coelacanth because it only rains in the morning and afternnon in my game, never after 4pm



Worst case scenario would be to tt to 10th December as it snows all day and you would have a good chance of catching one then.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Sep 12, 2017)

HappyTails said:


> Uh, I would but in order to complete my museum, I have to hunt for bugs. Can't change that.
> 
> 
> I'm never going to catch the coelacanth because it only rains in the morning and afternnon in my game, never after 4pm



I know you only want to do stuff yourself, but would traveling to other town and catching the coelacanth there break this rule?
Because if you believe it wouldn't, you could ask if someone's town has a thunderstorm after 4 pm and go there and fish. I had thunderstorms all week on Hangzhou, so there's this option.


----------



## HappyTails (Sep 12, 2017)

Arjh said:


> Worst case scenario would be to tt to 10th December as it snows all day and you would have a good chance of catching one then.



I don't time travel. I'm not really in a hurry since it's year round fish but I just find it bizarre that it's raining a lot in my game lately but after 4 it stops.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CaramelCookie said:


> I know you only want to do stuff yourself, but would traveling to other town and catching the coelacanth there break this rule?
> Because if you believe it wouldn't, you could ask if someone's town has a thunderstorm after 4 pm and go there and fish. I had thunderstorms all week on Hangzhou, so there's this option.



It's not breaking my vow because no one would be me the fish, I'm just borrowing someone's town to catch the fish myself. I'll give it a few more days, then I'll cave. Like I told the other person, I'm not really in a rush to catch this fish since it's a year round fish, I just find it bizarre and a bit annoying that it keeps raining but it stops before 4pm.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Sep 12, 2017)

Gingersnap35 said:


> I hate it when an awesome villager is in my campsite and I have a full village like okay bye everyone just popping out to find the nearest cliff to jump off bye. That actually made me quit ACNL for a long time lol



It would have been nice if they'd changed that with the update: just like when having 10 villagers and scanning in an amiibo card, you could choose a villager to move out in place of the campsite visitor. 

Honestly,
Since towns are usually at full capacity, the campsite really uses one of its key benefits (getting a choice of new villagers) very easily


----------



## HappyTails (Sep 15, 2017)

I've been waiting for 2 weeks for it to rain after 4pm so I can catch a Coelacanth and now that it is raining after 4pm the coelacanth just refuses to show up. All the shadow that show up in my ocean are either small or medium never the large shadows. I honestly don't know how much more this game's crap I can take.


----------



## Laureline (Sep 16, 2017)

One God damn week of map resetting and still no map! Why the hell did they implement such a horrible rng system? As if some of the games mechanics weren't already hard to word with. I just don't understand why it has to be so hard to get the map you want. They really didn't think it through when they don't allowed four maps at a time. Starting to lose some interest in getting back into the game. And I haven't even gotten past maps! Ugh


----------



## SpookyMemes (Sep 16, 2017)

I hate how the Town Hall closes on certain events. Everytime I unlock a PWP that I really want to get finished and able to pay off in a day, I can't because I "need to take a refreshing break"!!!! Blathers finally told me about the museum renovation, and I couldn't even start it because of the Bug Off. And even when it was over, Isabelle _still_ told me that I needed to take a break. Which means I'll be getting the second floor on Monday, when I have school, when I could have gotten it tomorrow because I WOULD HAVE PAID IT OFF ALREADY!!!!!!


----------



## Goyoku (Sep 17, 2017)

No more Tom's and Wart Jr's... I just need one Kabuki or Chief in a spot I like > <


----------



## tesss (Sep 17, 2017)

The Halloween censor >.<


----------



## Pancake225 (Sep 17, 2017)

SpookyMemes said:


> I hate how the Town Hall closes on certain events. Everytime I unlock a PWP that I really want to get finished and able to pay off in a day, I can't because I "need to take a refreshing break"!!!! Blathers finally told me about the museum renovation, and I couldn't even start it because of the Bug Off. And even when it was over, Isabelle _still_ told me that I needed to take a break. Which means I'll be getting the second floor on Monday, when I have school, when I could have gotten it tomorrow because I WOULD HAVE PAID IT OFF ALREADY!!!!!!


Um. You can just time travel?  I Guess. This is why its implanted in the game.
Nintendo has created the solution for your problem. If you are against TTing then be patient. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Heres my rant . 
Why the heck my villagers aren't requesting pwps.
What in the World is going on? When I ask Isabelle about my citizen satisfaction she says that the villagers want more pwps. OK I understand But like the waat?  villagers aren't  requesting!!!!!!!!!!  Iam  so angry lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 17, 2017)

I can respect your opinions or whatever, but why are the Sanrio items so popular? What makes them so popular among this communtiy. In my opinion, they look too tacky compared to the other items. Even the Lovely Series is better than that. And don't get me started on the overrated Kiki and Lala dress that is popular among other members.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 17, 2017)

SpookyMemes said:


> I hate how the Town Hall closes on certain events. Everytime I unlock a PWP that I really want to get finished and able to pay off in a day, I can't because I "need to take a refreshing break"!!!! Blathers finally told me about the museum renovation, and I couldn't even start it because of the Bug Off. And even when it was over, Isabelle _still_ told me that I needed to take a break. Which means I'll be getting the second floor on Monday, when I have school, when I could have gotten it tomorrow because I WOULD HAVE PAID IT OFF ALREADY!!!!!!



time travel exists y'know


----------



## Imbri (Sep 17, 2017)

Inadvertent fruit shaking. Most of the time, I like the ability to shake a tree with something in one hand; it's definitely cut down on bee stings. But when I'm obviously trying to water flowers, please stop making me shake my fruit. I've got plenty already stored for emergency replants or villager requests. It just ruins the scenery to have one tree in my orchard bare. Or worse, a baby that had to be replanted.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Sep 17, 2017)

henry won't move at all. I already moved in a 10th villager (Butch) but he won't ping at all. I make sure he is in talking terms with me but nothing.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 17, 2017)

EvieEvening23 said:


> henry won't move at all. I already moved in a 10th villager (Butch) but he won't ping at all. I make sure he is in talking terms with me but nothing.



I don't think talking terms is a thing with villagers. My brother would net Francine left and right 
and get her mad all day e'er day and then one day she pinged him for a project he was waiting for.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm that salty about villagers moving onto QR codes that I'm moving Muffy- who I dislike with every fibre of my being- from the camp ground and plot resetting to get her to move into my free spaces which I know shouldn't be posing a problem dammit...

Like I'm mored annoyed that now I have to suffer with Muffy again.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm hoping the magical RNG lords would listen to my plea 

Ugh, since Henry moved out, Butch needs to go but he isn't pinging, and all the time it's "oh Gayle wants to move out" or Skye asking to "embark on a new adventure." I need Vladimir to move in so I can get rid of the ugly QRs everywhere that helped me with plot resetting and to start making my carefully concocted ideas into reality. I would have beautifully laid out marble paths, subdued modern sculptures and landmarks, amazing flower arrangements, Ursala finally meeting up with her long lost little brother, and my glow-in-the-dark sheep lighting up the winter night with their neon wool. But I'm stuck, all because BUTCH WON'T MOVE HIS DOGGONE BOOTS OUTTA MY TOWN!!!

To all of you Butch-lovers out there, don't think that I don't like him. He's actually pretty cool but his house does not fit in with the pink neighborhood and I heard ranting helps speed up the time traveling process. I hope that you understand.


----------



## Pondo (Sep 18, 2017)

my dudes, when you're fishing on the island and you see a shark ... and you flinch and scare it away
*insert angry sigh*
I'm too impatient for fishing


----------



## HappyTails (Sep 18, 2017)

This game needs to be renamed "Long Winded Tutorials that You Can't Skip."


----------



## amazonevan19 (Sep 18, 2017)

I have sent 5 shirts to Blanche at this point, since she came from another town in one of those generic shirts, and she's stubbornly refuses to wear ANY of them. She's displaying them ALL in her house, so it now looks like a closet. Never had a villager be this obstinate about their clothing. arrrrggghhh


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 18, 2017)

HappyTails said:


> This game needs to be renamed "Long Winded Tutorials that You Can't Skip."



That repeat with each extra added character


----------



## Arjh (Sep 18, 2017)

I hate it when you streetpass someone and if you have only 9 villagers the last one to leave their town moves in yours e.g. I was planning on moving Stitches in after kicking Hugh out but now have Bonbon instead


----------



## BlueCicada (Sep 18, 2017)

I hate the fact that I can?t simply choose who to move out without amiibos, ugh. It?s like, I have Tammi in my town, but I want Tammi out. Yeah, her house looks cute, but dear god I hate her with a burning passion, despite being the town?s punching bag, she never, ever, moves out, or ping me for that matter. I keep myself in speaking terms with her and STILL she doesn?t ping me like everyone else. Also, I hate you, Molly. Your house looks perfect, but I hate your guts, so please move out after Hans.

I should thank Hans that he wants to move, I liked him, but he overstayed.


----------



## squidpops (Sep 19, 2017)

Why does Redd have to show up after I've completed the art section, I don't like seeing his dumb tent and he ruins my patterns


----------



## Arjh (Sep 19, 2017)

squidpops said:


> Why does Redd have to show up after I've completed the art section, I don't like seeing his dumb tent and he ruins my patterns



I feel your pain I hate Redd with a fiery passion 
I never plan to complete the museum so there is no need for him to show up destroying my nicely placed tiles.
As mayor it should be up to me who can come to my town. I would ban Katrina too and the bug off and fishing tourney!


----------



## HappyTails (Oct 3, 2017)

The Zebra Turkeyfish is pissing me off. I'm trying to catch a Dab and the turkeyfish keeps getting in the way. It says on the wiki that the Dab is fairly common but that's not true because I've been searching for almost an hour and if it was a fairly common fish, I would have at _least_ caught one by now.

Edit: Once again ranting worked. Right after I posted this rant, I caught a dab. -_-


----------



## MarineSong2001 (Oct 3, 2017)

MyVisionIsDying said:


> I'm moving Muffy- who I dislike with every fibre of my being


I have Muffy as well! I don't like her either - her eyes are creepy and her I think her personality is creepy too. (What is it with the sheep in my town being creepy? First it was Muffy, and now Pietro's moved in...) I don't like uchis.


----------



## squidpops (Oct 3, 2017)

Every time I have free time and want to spend it doing the dive trick for a pwp from Tipper, she's in her house! Like today, I was all ready to do so but nope she's in her house and won't leave smh


----------



## HappyTails (Oct 17, 2017)

They talk way too much in this game. Especially Isabelle with her tutorials that you can't skip. I just made a second character to buy a second painting at Redd's and I dread plot resetting because you have to listen to her talk on and on and on and on and on and on and  on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and ON again about things you ALREADY KNOW!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 17, 2017)

why.....cant.......you......donate.....gyroids.....to......the.....museum.....that would be really good........


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 17, 2017)

To be honest, I'm kinda disappointed over the way the villagers are acting and talking 
in New Leaf. In my opinion, back in Wild World (for example), the villagers acted more 
in their personalities then they do now. The crankies were mean to you, snooties were 
arrogant... Now they are all so, I don't know, too soft? Also I have to say, I liked the 
dialog more back then. It feels like they talked much more about different stuff then 
they do now in NL. 

Another thing that kinda bothers me is the fact that sometimes, it doesn't feel like that 
you are the mayor in the town. I mean sure, you can build PWPs, choose a ordinance for 
your town and so on. However, I wish you as the mayor had more responsibility. It would 
have been nice if you could organized your own festivals, if you could have choose together 
with the villagers where they put their houses, like, you know... More mayor tasks. Not sure 
if I'm the only one who bothers that. 

I also miss the flea market. That was like on of my favorite things back in Wild World. Why 
isn't it anymore in New Leaf? 

The next thing where I'm sad about it is that the observatory doesn't exist anymore. Since 
I never really use the rooms at the second floor at all, I would rather have the observatory 
then those rooms. 

Messages in a bottle. They do realize that they could done something cool with them, right? 
Especially since New Leaf also support Streetpass. But nope, let's cut out that feature. It's 
not like that I wouldn't have been happy to find some random bottles with little messages in 
them on the beach Nintendo...

Last but not least: The fact that you have to pay basically all PWPs on your own. I mean, 
the few hundred bells the villagers donate are, sorry, a joke compare to the amount you
have to donate so that the PWPs get build at the end. At least my villagers never donated
so much bells at all. I'm not saying that they should now donate almost the entire amount, 
but a little bit more would be nice. 

Wow, I didn't wanted to rant that much, whoops...


----------



## Jhin (Oct 17, 2017)

I wish there was actually something to do in the super late/super early hours of the game. It's almost worthless to play past re-tail closing since you can no longer make money, and there's so much opportunity for fun things - secret night events, maybe a chance for a new NPC to do things at night, or even a shop that opens very late that sells or does something fun so it's actually worth it to wake up and play. As someone who suffers from insomnia and often boots up games to kill time, it sucks that ACNL is really boring at those times 

Club LOL also sucks and doesn't even stay open that late.


----------



## kuri (Oct 17, 2017)

These Amiibo villagers will not move away...

I want gold roses, but I don't want to water all the flowers in my town.

Why can't I put a small item in the middle of a big table? ...

Timmy and Tommy talk too much >__<


----------



## HappyTails (Oct 24, 2017)

If _one more_ villager asks me for a piece of the cabin furniture i have in my pockets, so HELP me....


I have 7 pieces of the cabin furniture in my inventory because I'm getting them customized by Cyrus and all day villagers have been asking to trade one of the furniture pieces for a useless shirt that I don't need or want. Instead of bugging me about furniture that they don't need in their house, they should be thinking of some PwP projects I can build in Ossipri or better yet move out.


----------



## BigMikey (Oct 24, 2017)

Perry Berry said:


> To be honest, I'm kinda disappointed over the way the villagers are acting and talking
> in New Leaf. In my opinion, back in Wild World (for example), the villagers acted more
> in their personalities then they do now. The crankies were mean to you, snooties were
> arrogant... Now they are all so, I don't know, too soft? Also I have to say, I liked the
> ...



I agree with all of that.

We aren't Mayors.
We are slaves.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 24, 2017)

I wish the characters were a bit more fleshed out in ACNL. The dialogue does get a bit stale sometimes... Another minor gripe of mine is when a dreamie moves out and you have to cycle through 16 villagers to get them back. If you don't care about the rest of your villagers, it's fine, but I have 9 dreamies and having to make sure none of them leave while leaving one villager spot open for others to go in and out through is so tedious, especially since being close with villagers doesn't seem to make much of a difference on whether or not they leave. It takes so long and I wish there was more you could do to influence who leaves and who doesn't. I also wish that the campsite was movable or removable. I mean, it's basically a collection of sticks and tools when it's not being occupied, surely you could move it? On top of that, I don't like how running on grass wears it down after a while. I get the thought behind it, I just think it's really annoying to have a nice town that had a lot of thought behind it, but with dead grass. Rocks are also pretty frustrating to deal with, especially if they're near a bridge, house, pond, etc. Alright, last thing is that paths. Are. So. Annoying. Just putting them down is a pain, since you have to open up your menu, click the buttons to display it on the ground, close out, move, rinse and repeat. I don't like how they can't be shown too close to the Town Hall, houses, Re-Tail, or other structures. It makes it annoying trying to make it so that it looks presentable and stops at appropriate destinations but you can't go too close to the building.


----------



## Tora Olafsdotter (Oct 24, 2017)

I am going to be honest here.....I tried out all three of the other animal crossing games recently.........I hated all the other three ESPECIALLY Wild World. In fact....I kid you not I think Wild World is one of the worst games I have ever played. 


As for complaints with THIS game...aside from taking forever to get the villagers I want and constantly getting bad maps when trying to get a town and not getting to chose my starting fruit there is very little I don't adore about this game. Sure it's no Okami, but it high up there in my favorite games.


----------



## BigMikey (Oct 24, 2017)

At least in WW the villagers were interesting, and true to their type. They had a large dialogue. But if you're happy with the same 5 sentences they seem to have in NL, I guess you are very easily pleased.


----------



## Tora Olafsdotter (Oct 24, 2017)

BigMikey said:


> At least in WW the villagers were interesting, and true to their type. They had a large dialogue. But if you're happy with the same 5 sentences they seem to have in NL, I guess you are very easily pleased.



They very rarely repeat themselves to me, and I talk to my villagers all the time.

Also...the villagers were one of the biggest problems I had with Wild World. THAT is the game they kept repeating themselves in. But that is only the least of my complaints with that awful game.


----------



## BigMikey (Oct 24, 2017)

All mine do is beg for fruit. Ask to come over, and constantly ask about my stupid birthday wish.

I'm not trying to make you dislike it, but at the same time, you can't force me to like the mundane, repetitiveness that you seem to enjoy.


----------



## Tora Olafsdotter (Oct 24, 2017)

BigMikey said:


> All mine do is beg for fruit. Ask to come over, and constantly ask about my stupid birthday wish.
> 
> I'm not trying to make you dislike it, but at the same time, you can't force me to like the mundane, repetitiveness that you seem to enjoy.



It's not mundane or repetative to me. I talk to each villager about 20 or so times a day, and only once out of all those total 200 times (as there are 10 villagers) do I get a repeat in the same day. They tell me about their dream, ask to hang out, ask me for help with various things, as give me gifts. And that is just not even scratching the surface.


----------



## BigMikey (Oct 24, 2017)

WW had a huge dialogue. That is a fact. It was funny too.

So many people all over the net have complained about this. NL's lack of dialogue, and villagers a mere shell of their former WW selves.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You feel one way. I feel another.
I accept that.

Opinions do exist, that differ from yours, and we all have a right to one.

Move on..


----------



## Tora Olafsdotter (Oct 24, 2017)

BigMikey said:


> WW had a huge dialogue. That is a fact. It was funny too.
> 
> So many people all over the net have complained about this. NL's lack of dialogue, and villagers a mere shell of their former WW selves.



I hated most of the dialogue in Wild World. I hated having to hear about Moppina or whatever her name is 24/7. On top of that the cranky and snooty villagers were insufferable to the point to where I just ignored them most of the time. So that is two hateable personality types. They were toned down in New Leaf sure, but honestly they were just obnoxious before to the point to where I refused to talk to them. Cranky's are still cranky, but just come off as a grumpy old man instead of a horrible person I want nothing to do with. Same with snooties. They are now high class and sophisticated instead of being horrible people....or well animals. Normals were obnoxious, due to the previously mentioned Moppina who they talked about non-stop. Jocks...are still a problem in this game, but I am glad they toned down the sports stuff as I hate sports. Peppies were always WAY to chipper, and I love this mischievous side they have gained in New Leaf. If you ask me, they were WAY to extreme on the personalities making them too obnoxious as their one trait was pushed WAY to hard in the older games, to the point to where all the personalities were annoying. On top of that, the dialogue not once made me laugh. Maybe because I played New Leaf BEFORE playing Wild World and the others, but I can not see the appeal other than nostalgia value. The graphics are sub-par, the characters annoying and hateable, the dialogue dull, the decorating sucked, and the holidays were atrocious. I am sorry, but if I had to play one of the old Animal Crossings, I would pick the original, then City Folk, with Wild World at the very bottom. Heck, even amiibo Festival is better than Wild World! At least I got to play Island Escape in that!

Plus the addition of the two new ones, are easily one of the best changes in this game. They are easily the two best personalities.

I am glad I sold my Wild World cart for a second New Leaf Welcome amiibo, because if you ask me, Wild World is up there with FF7 as one of the most overrated games of all time.


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 24, 2017)

I cant stand the lack of pocket space...having to either run to retail...to your home...the locker...JUST FOR SPACE/TO DUMP GARBAGE agsagshags I hate it, and the trash can pwp is ugly but I feel like i need 4 or 5 in my town to avoid pointless trips lol


----------



## BigMikey (Oct 24, 2017)

Mistymayz said:


> I cant stand the lack of pocket space...having to either run to retail...to your home...the locker...JUST FOR SPACE/TO DUMP GARBAGE agsagshags I hate it, and the trash can pwp is ugly but I feel like i need 4 or 5 in my town to avoid pointless trips lol



Amen to that!


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 25, 2017)

Villagers being able to move in right infront of the town hall. Like Hans really? REALLY? Anywhere on my map. And you plop right infront of townhall. Imma boot your butt once I get 10 villagers and use amiibo cards damn yeti


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 25, 2017)

I would like to get back into the game, but I feel there is nothing left for me. True that I haven't gone for all the bugs and paintings, but I'm a bit burned out since I feel content with all of my villagers. I don't feel like starting up the game once every couple months just to clean up and TT properly so I can do it again in another year.


----------



## Voldecourt (Oct 25, 2017)

I wish all the player characters could share a catalog. Like if one villager in your town gets something anyone can order it. It would make all the ordering and sorting of items much easier and quicker. I mean, it doesn't make much sense for the Nookling boys to carry 4 individual catalogs rather than one collective one.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 25, 2017)

PaperCat said:


> Villagers being able to move in right infront of the town hall. Like Hans really? REALLY? Anywhere on my map.
> And you plop right infront of townhall. Imma boot your butt once I get 10 villagers and use amiibo cards damn yeti



Speaking of that: I have the feeling, that the villagers have way more freedom of where they can put 
their houses then you as the mayor have when it comes to the PWPs. Like, for an example: You want to 
put a bridge next to your house. "Oh, sorry mayor! You can't build the bridge here, there is not enough
space for it. Your house is in the way!". New villager moves in: "Oh! You want to put your house right
infront of this bridge? Of course you can do this! Here is enough space for it!". Like, wow, thanks 
Isabelle!

I also "love" how you start the game, your character comes out of the house, you walk one step
forward and bam: The plot of a villager's house is right infront of you. Like, yeah, want to put
your house on mine maybe? ._. I don't know, it's just kinda frustrating sometimes...


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 25, 2017)

Perry Berry said:


> Speaking of that: I have the feeling, that the villagers have way more freedom of where they can put
> their houses then you as the mayor have when it comes to the PWPs. Like, for an example: You want to
> put a bridge next to your house. "Oh, sorry mayor! You can't build the bridge here, there is not enough
> space for it. Your house is in the way!". New villager moves in: "Oh! You want to put your house right
> ...



This! The villagers have way too much freedom and as Mayor we do not have enough. Like in the beginning Isabelle is all about getting that building permit to start placing pwp's but villagers should require a building permit and we as mayors should be able to decide where they can and cannot build their house.


----------



## HappyTails (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm getting really tired of this game and it's almost to the point of getting on my nerves as much as Super Smash Bros. 

This is supposed to be a relaxing game but there is nothing relaxing about waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting for a villager to move and they never do. I am getting sick and tired of this game. It hinders my creatively by refusing to move a villager from a spot where I want to build something. Being mayor in this game is useless as hell.

I'm really frustrated with this game and when I'm frustrated with this game I end up restarting. I hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 28, 2017)

Missing a spot while placing qr codes and a villager moving there instead of a planned spot ;__;


----------



## Spooky. (Oct 28, 2017)

I have no idea what I want to do with my town landscaping wise and it's frustrating me. Being fall in-game isn't helping either, because everything looks dead and nothing looks pretty to much. ugh. mega ugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



HappyTails said:


> I'm getting really tired of this game and it's almost to the point of getting on my nerves as much as Super Smash Bros.
> 
> This is supposed to be a relaxing game but there is nothing relaxing about waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting for a villager to move and they never do. I am getting sick and tired of this game. It hinders my creatively by refusing to move a villager from a spot where I want to build something. Being mayor in this game is useless as hell.
> 
> I'm really frustrated with this game and when I'm frustrated with this game I end up restarting. I hope it doesn't come to that.



You can move a villager out with an amiibo card if they're really in your way


----------



## Cryptade (Oct 28, 2017)

There's much, much more badly designed villagers than good. And more that are just mediocre. 
I get you're supposed to like them for their personality and quirks but its,, kinda hard to see that through an awful design.
ESPECIALLY since there's a whole category of other villagers with the same exact personality. I understand having a few ugly ducklings but it's appalling with the amount there is.
Design is a pretty subjective thing though so this is just my personal opinion :0

I also wish they went farther with the designs more often,, like coco, Julian, Ankha, etc. They seen to be the most interesting and popular and its much more fun than uh,, normal looking cat #67


----------



## Cascade (Oct 28, 2017)

The Bug off and Fishing tourney are pointless now lol.


----------



## Steelfang (Oct 29, 2017)

Cryptade said:


> There's much, much more badly designed villagers than good. And more that are just mediocre.
> I get you're supposed to like them for their personality and quirks but its,, kinda hard to see that through an awful design.
> ESPECIALLY since there's a whole category of other villagers with the same exact personality. I understand having a few ugly ducklings but it's appalling with the amount there is.
> Design is a pretty subjective thing though so this is just my personal opinion :0
> ...



This is one of my gripes, too. I appreciate the fact that there are so many villagers available, but I wish a lot of them were better designed. I immediately loved Tia when I saw her, and immediately *hated* Barold and Rasher and tried to get them out of my first town.

I guess the game does _kinda_ teach you not to judge a book by its cover, since I initially didn't like Monty and was planning on getting him to leave, but then he gave me a lot of fruit. And when I say 'a lot of fruit,' I mean that aside from the island fruits, every fruit I have in my town originally came from him! I got all of the town fruits from him, and persimmons and bamboo before I even unlocked Gracie.

Still hate Rasher, though.


----------



## HappyTails (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm about to stop building PWP in Osspri. I really am.

 I'm trying to place the tower, and every time I try to place the tower _I the mayor who is going to be the ONLY one paying for it, wants it,_ THIS happens


I wanted to put it right next to town hall but this happened




Then I was like "Well okay, then I'll place it a bit further back from the town hall but then



Okay, so I'll compromise and place it a bit further sound from the town hall. At this point I as annoyed so this last part really pushed me over the edge.



I don't understand this game sometimes. Are we the mayors of the town or not? The town is running us, we aren't running the town. Can't even place stuff were we want. Right now, I'm BeyondAngryTails.


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 2, 2017)

Right now I'm super frustrated because I only need ONE SINGLE fossil left for my museum, and I feel like the odds of finding just that one is so low I'll rip my hair out. Sure, you made decent cash selling the fossils in re-tail, but the whole process of digging them up, going up to the museum, getting them assessed, and going back to sell them is such a pain. I JUST WANT THE LAST ONE.

- - - Post Merge - - -

hooooly cow. Ranting apparently works, because I found the last fossil and completed my museum (for the first time EVER in all my towns, as well). YAHOO


----------



## HappyTails (Nov 4, 2017)

My frustration level with Animal Crossing New Leaf is off the charts right now

I've been searching 30 minutes for a fish that's 'supposedly' common but I keep catching a fish that's 'supposedly' rare. Then Cranston, who needs to move so I can build my campsite, pinged me about 20 times today to ask me the same stupid question: Whether I like oceans or mountains better. He needs to move. I've had *enough* of him! >: (

Well one good thing. The bench was demolished like it was supposed to be and my tower fit where I wanted it.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm almost positive this has been said here already but
The villagers' dialogue in this game is so repetitive and bland. And its almost as if personalities don't even matter.

In the original Animal Crossing, snooties and crankies were actually rude to you. I don't know if I'm the only one, but I loved that! The personalities felt defined and different from the others. 

In New Leaf, all the animals personalities are watered down. There's barely any variety of dialogue (whereas the original had tons, it seemed like) and they will repeat the same conversation over and over. I remember City Folk had this problem, as well.

This is really my only gripe about the game. Its really disappointing though, considering I spend a lot of my time talking to my villagers. Its just not as fun as it used to be. :c


----------



## HappyTails (Nov 14, 2017)

For the last 3 days I've only found 3 fossils in my town. This is beyond frustrating. I'm almost at the end of my rope with this game. I'm serious. I only have 1 fossil left to complete the fossil exhibit and I have a feeling this game is _purposely_ only giving me 3 fossils. I've had enough.

Edit: Once again, ranting worked in my favor. The minute I posted this, I took another stroll around town and found the fossil in a spot that made no sense at all. I don't know how they expected me to see it, even with my glasses on.


----------



## angiepie (Nov 14, 2017)

HappyTails said:


> I'm about to stop building PWP in Osspri. I really am.
> 
> I'm trying to place the tower, and every time I try to place the tower _I the mayor who is going to be the ONLY one paying for it, wants it,_ THIS happens
> 
> ...



This is my biggest annoyance. I'M THE MAYOR. I RUN THE TOWN. I should be able to put a PWP where I want. Same thing with the houses. How come villagers can pretty much put their house wherever they want but I can't? I thought I was the mayor?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 14, 2017)

Very small nitpick, but they took away the old town hall theme music, which is 10x better than the one now. I mean, at least put it in the post office? But nope, they didn’t. It’s gone.


----------



## Dorian (Nov 15, 2017)

I'd love it if we could have fifteen villagers per town rather than the ten we are allotted. I loved the bigger towns in past games. And I really wish we had the option to open any and all PWP from day one so we could pick and choose how to beautify our towns rather than waiting endlessly for someone to suggest them. That just seems like an enormous waste of time to me and I am sure, many other players.


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 15, 2017)

I hate that it's gone from 8 (WW) to 10 villagers. I want space for better things. 

Things that don't ask for fruit. Every. Single. Day.

4 villagers. Maximum.


----------



## orangeboy35 (Nov 15, 2017)

My biggest annoyance with the game is that it punishes you for not playing. For example, you get new leaf, play it addictively for a month, get another game and lose intrest in new leaf for a while. but after some time, you start playing again. But you find the town is overrun with weeds, some villagers will have moved out and the others will be annoyed at you. It can take a while to recover from, in my experience. I just wish this wasn't a thing so I wouldn't feel guilty after not playing for a while.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 16, 2017)

why can't i donate gyroids to the museum? why do i feel so tired when i collect them? why do only four gyroids work in one room? my dreams of creating an ear piercing room was shattered many years ago
why did you make dobie a cranky villager in NL, i get it, he looks old, but he was waaaay cuter when he was a lazy.
why do the ore textures on furniture look so ugly?


----------



## N a t (Nov 16, 2017)

I've been waiting on the same pwp to be suggested for over a year now. JUST GIVE IT TO ME PLEASE.


----------



## Flare (Nov 16, 2017)

Why must Rover give you 4 maps at a time instead of giving an infinite amount.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 16, 2017)

Flare said:


> Why must Rover give you 4 maps at a time instead of giving an infinite amount.



SAME.


----------



## Byebi (Nov 16, 2017)

getting pwps you need is just too difficult (?＿ゝ｀）


----------



## Cryptade (Nov 16, 2017)

I think 10 villagers is a happy medium and gives just enough room for things
Thooo I kinda wish towns were larger in size in general and were more unique. And also not have the PWP limit

Though it is unlikely most people will hit the limit, why have in there anyway


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 17, 2017)

i would love bigger maps for more villagers.


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 18, 2017)

I want less villagers and more space for better things.


----------



## ravenblue (Nov 18, 2017)

I want a system for unlocking pwps that doesn't rely on the whims of the villagers.


----------



## Cryptade (Nov 18, 2017)

ravenblue said:


> I want a system for unlocking pwps that doesn't rely on the whims of the villagers.



Yeah that's a big one ;;


----------



## ravenblue (Nov 18, 2017)

Cryptade said:


> Yeah that's a big one ;;



It's particularly frustrating at the moment since I have a town with a garden theme and it's coming along nicely except for the fact that no one has suggested ANY kind of nature pwps. All they want are piles of pipes and traffic signs.


----------



## Zane (Nov 18, 2017)

why is every cute villager normal personality oh my god can just one cute villager be snooty or uchi, I'd even take peppy. just. pls.

ik this is just a matter of opinion lol but I don't want a town of 100000 normals so I have to keep passing on villagers whose designs I like because they all have the same personality B/


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 18, 2017)

I hate it when I love the look of a villager, like Kyle, yet their house exterior is a crap hole.


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Nov 19, 2017)

BigMikey said:


> I hate it when I love the look of a villager, like Kyle, yet their house exterior is a crap hole.



Lol right?! Some of the best villagers have the ugliest houses, and then it's quite the opposite for villagers I don't like.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I would like to add (if someone hasn't already, sorry I didn't read through all of these) how much freaking  talking there is in the beginning! I just started up another second town today and have been told about how to use a shovel, and what for, at least 6 times. 1 when buying it, 4 times with Isabelle and another time with a villager. I got through college with less instructions. I'm also getting advice about shirts and fruit. Ugh I hate making new towns lol.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 19, 2017)

That some villagers will hold onto furniture that is absolutely hideous. One of my villagers has a dinosaur fossil that I gave him when I first started the town and the goofball won't let me buy it, trade for it, or replace the darn thing! It takes up so much room in their house.


----------



## squidpops (Nov 19, 2017)

Formal request to my own villagers: stop asking me to get you fruits that don't grow in town omgg. no y'all, I do not have time nor do I even want to go trade with someone just to get you one dang pear.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Nov 19, 2017)

^ This leads to another complaint...Bring back the 'I want work' option. I'm so tired of talking to all my villagers and all they ever do is give me work. No, I am not your slave. I am the mayor. In fact, maybe it's you that should get ME an apple.

I don't mind doing errands for them, but geez it's all the time. I know it's a game, but it feels even more fake in New Leaf with how they never just talk. They took everything good about the villagers in the other games and stripped them down in New Leaf.


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 19, 2017)

TheDuke55 said:


> ^ This leads to another complaint...Bring back the 'I want work' option. I'm so tired of talking to all my villagers and all they ever do is give me work. No, I am not your slave. I am the mayor. In fact, maybe it's you that should get ME an apple.
> 
> I don't mind doing errands for them, but geez it's all the time. I know it's a game, but it feels even more fake in New Leaf with how they never just talk. They took everything good about the villagers in the other games and stripped them down in New Leaf.



Haha, YES! 
I demand a damn apple!


----------



## HappyTails (Dec 28, 2017)

I really don't like Cranston. Him refusing to move for 4 BLASTED MONTHS and being in the way for 4 BLASTED MONTHS have ruined my enjoyment of playing in my own town. He is *OFFICIALLY* my most despised villager in this game.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 29, 2017)

Ugh Lobo moved out two months ago, IVE BEEN FLIPPING CYCLING ALL OF MY AMIIBO OUT, AND JUST WHEN THE LAST AMIIBO CARD MOVE IN MOVED OUT, I GOT HIS CARD FOR CHRISTMAS. Honestly I've wasted this December cycling to get Lobo in :cri:

Also, I really don't want an unsightly streetlight, Ankha. Katt suggest me a geyser pweeeeese. Also, I put a fence in one specific place so when both Merengue and Pietro come outside they would stay in there, BUT NOW THEY NEVER DOOOOO. I was also salty when my bro time traveled to Christmas Day when I had all of the Toy Day hints.


----------



## Giddy (Dec 29, 2017)

orangeboy35 said:


> My biggest annoyance with the game is that it punishes you for not playing. For example, you get new leaf, play it addictively for a month, get another game and lose intrest in new leaf for a while. but after some time, you start playing again. But you find the town is overrun with weeds, some villagers will have moved out and the others will be annoyed at you. It can take a while to recover from, in my experience. I just wish this wasn't a thing so I wouldn't feel guilty after not playing for a while.



This is what I worry about when getting back to my game in the new year. Please let them be kind to me and hope no one has gone. I cannot deal with that but I didn't have much choice.


----------



## Zane (Jan 4, 2018)

ok it's honestly annoying when cranky villagers ping you to try to sell you a painting because there's just  SO MUCH dialogue when they do?! I didn't really mind it back before my museum was finished cuz hey, chance for an authentic painting, but now it's just so pointless ahhhh


----------



## John Wick (Jan 4, 2018)

WHY does Leif walk so close to me?
It's freaky, and makes me feel uncomfortable. 

Seriously gives me the creeps. :-/ 

Timmy & Tommy are bad enough, but Leif, he's a stalker!


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 4, 2018)

though i love acnl, i will admit that there are some aspects to it that annoy me. i dislike that isabelle is strict about the placement of pwps. also, the fact that you can't place pwps on the beach is kind of absurd since i do see villagers on the beach from time to time (& i assume that pwps are for the villagers since they recommend them to you!). i'd also appreciate to know in advance where a villager is moving (before they put up the sign n stuff) so i could move stuff out of that area or ask isabelle to move them to a different spot because it is in the worst place possible.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 4, 2018)

Why is there only 1 eu only holiday? It's not fair, it's not even a good event, there's just a cut out board at the plaza and all you get is a stocking. It doesn't even represent a real life holiday.


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 4, 2018)

I wish in the game they had more flower color variations  For some reason I thought there were pink pansies and took FOREVER trying to breed them until one day someone told me you couldn't breed them xD Pink pansies would be so pretty though :[


----------



## John Wick (Jan 4, 2018)

I wish there were more tree varieties. 
Pine, fruit and Birch are nice, but it's been that way forever in AC. 
I'm happy they added bushes in NL though! ^_^


----------



## squidpops (Jan 4, 2018)

I really wish cedars could grow all over town instead of only in the north.


----------



## Marte (Jan 4, 2018)

squidpops said:


> I really wish cedars could grow all over town instead of only in the north.



Agree!


----------



## John Wick (Jan 4, 2018)

squidpops said:


> I really wish cedars could grow all over town instead of only in the north.



Ditto! 
They make much nicer looking stumps than the fruit and birch trees do. ^_^


----------



## maplecheek (Jan 4, 2018)

cCupcakeo said:


> Agree!



Me too. It doesn't make any sense that they can't.

I'd also like for PWP suggestions to be easier to get.


----------



## PaperCat (Jan 4, 2018)

a rock being in the way of a pwp i want. can't resetti like dig them out or something? sheesh game
a fav fillager moved cause i took a week or so break...and he was the newest move in. thanks game.


----------



## primandimproper (Jan 9, 2018)

Cesar pinged me to tell me he was moving on the 16th. When I said I didn't mind, he immediately changed his mind and said he was staying. 

Then WHY did you bother to ping me?!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 9, 2018)

Just to troll you. He's Cesar after all. Pancetti did that to me all the time and it was driving me insane. I didn't feel like losing my progress, so I just accepted it.


----------



## primandimproper (Jan 9, 2018)

Some of these villagers are just plain ruthless T-T


----------



## John Wick (Jan 9, 2018)

WHY are these idiots dropping more flowers? 

Aren't the ten million I've already planted, enough? O_O 

Stop greeting me, Timmy, you saw me SIX SECONDS AGO! 

Why do I backflip when I change clothes? 

WHY does everyone in the game, talk and talk and talk! 

Kapp'n, no need for the 85 paragraph speech on how to get in the boat. 
I've taken 45 million trips to the island. 
Dude.... 

I KNOW the DRILL! O_O


----------



## rakume (Jan 10, 2018)

I wanted to have a nice area for myself so I put my house in a corner of the map where there were no villagers. Now all three FOUR villagers that have moved in have surrounded my house. And they're really close ;_; Damn you guys!


----------



## Madotsuki (Jan 13, 2018)

I dont like how nintendo have updated the online aspect with the giant warnings about how making tortimer island friends is forbidden, and i just now learned you're only able to type 3 numbers in per message.
It feels like they took a step backward once again with online comunication.

Ive got fond memories of visitng the island, and japanese players would immediately know to trade FCs even if they spoke little to no english. Then the people on the island would meet up at someones house. I even made a couple "best friends" from it. Hoping the switch version improves there.

also how people can still crash ur game by dcing. that should have been fixed years ago


----------



## Lilacs (Jan 13, 2018)

I wish meow coupons were easier to earn :/ especially since i don't have an nfc scanner


----------



## Kuu_ (Jan 13, 2018)

The owl at the museum talks so much...


----------



## squidpops (Jan 13, 2018)

I wish my villagers would stop planting flowers wherever they dang well please. Especially reds and yellows. Our town is called Lilac y'all not Ketchup and Mustard smh


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 13, 2018)

Kuu_ said:


> The owl at the museum talks so much...


lol he talked even more in the original GameCube game. For every piece you donated, he explained the history of it. Granted, it was pretty cool learning all about it.

Here he just says 'ew I hate bugs!' for every bug.



> I dont like how nintendo have updated the online aspect with the giant warnings about how making tortimer island friends is forbidden, and i just now learned you're only able to type 3 numbers in per message.


Sadly that's been the case with Nintendo for a while. I don't know if you ever used Miiverse, but that place didn't let anyone trade friend codes or nothing. For a company that promotes family and friendly fun, and even gives the option to have online features for people to come together and have fun, they've always been overly strict.

This is why I love forums like this place. We can all come together and have fun. They're not unnecessarily uncompromising like Nintendo. I love the company, but they can be really stupid sometimes.


----------



## PrincessBetter (Jan 13, 2018)

TheDuke55 said:


> lol he talked even more in the original GameCube game. For every piece you donated, he explained the history of it. Granted, it was pretty cool learning all about it.
> 
> Here he just says 'ew I hate bugs!' for every bug.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I can honestly say... I know so much about all of the insects, fish and dinos that I donated over the years thanks to Blathers lol 

My rant is: STOP MOVING IN IN FRONT OF MY ROCKS!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> Ugh Lobo moved out two months ago, IVE BEEN FLIPPING CYCLING ALL OF MY AMIIBO OUT, AND JUST WHEN THE LAST AMIIBO CARD MOVE IN MOVED OUT, I GOT HIS CARD FOR CHRISTMAS. Honestly I've wasted this December cycling to get Lobo in :cri:
> 
> Also, I really don't want an unsightly streetlight, Ankha. Katt suggest me a geyser pweeeeese. Also, I put a fence in one specific place so when both Merengue and Pietro come outside they would stay in there, BUT NOW THEY NEVER DOOOOO. I was also salty when my bro time traveled to Christmas Day when I had all of the Toy Day hints.



I got pinged for a caution sign today! First PWP in like 3 months.. safe to say that will never happen in a million years

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheDuke55 said:


> That some villagers will hold onto furniture that is absolutely hideous. One of my villagers has a dinosaur fossil that I gave him when I first started the town and the goofball won't let me buy it, trade for it, or replace the darn thing! It takes up so much room in their house.


And the fact that we can't purchase the "special" furniture from them. Rhonda lives in my town.. she has the big mermaid shelf and the lamp.. Can't ever buy them though! I really dislike that


----------



## Mothership (Jan 13, 2018)

Dear villagers, Those are WHITE Pansies, so please stop planting red and yellow ones there! Especially when there IS a flower patch for those nearby. Darn, colorblind animals!


----------



## Kit (Jan 13, 2018)

Really wish I could have dirt paths in the winter D:


----------



## John Wick (Jan 13, 2018)

Kuu_ said:


> The owl at the museum talks so much...



The owl (Blathers) doesn't talk ENOUGH, IMO. 

I miss the funny, and informative rants from Blathers, when you donated stuff in WW. 

Now he says the same thing, or a variation of it, for every single thing you donate. 

It's nothing to do with what you've given him either. 

"This reminds me when I was under my mother's wing", blah, blah, blah. 

What that has to do with an Arapaima, or a T-Rex, I'll never know.


----------



## primandimproper (Jan 14, 2018)

I am getting *really* sick of seeing the items from the Regal set turn up in my stores every day. I get that the games likes to push a certain set on you once you have a piece of it. Why I will never know, but the theme I am going for is fairytale forest. The mayor is just supposed to an ordinary kid. Not a princess or a duchess or queen of the freaking mountain. Just a regular little kid and I really don't feel like that set goes with my theme. So why does it keep showing up everywhere??? Why are you torturing me, Timmy and Tommy?! T-T


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 14, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> The owl (Blathers) doesn't talk ENOUGH, IMO.
> 
> I miss the funny, and informative rants from Blathers, when you donated stuff in WW.
> 
> ...



Yes, thanks. This is what I meant when I quoted them. While yes he talked way more, it didn't seem so because it wasn't just a regurgitation of every other donation. He actually made listening to his rambles fun and informative. I don't remember WW so much, but AC was the same way. And I liked learning all the neat stuff.

Prim, that's how my shop has always been. Not exactly with the regal set, but just any old furniture I already have. It'd always be the same junk I have and don't really want. I remember wanting simple furniture for the longest time and they'd never have it for sell. Low and behold I do a trade with someone and then days later it'd all be on sell all the time. Those little raccoon trolls...


----------



## Zane (Jan 16, 2018)

Pietro won't get rid of his Dice Stereo and it's really grinding my gears!!! >:T I gave him a casette player so the floor space could be used for a nicer looking item (I like redoing my villagers houses haha except Boots I didn't change much 'cause his house is so rad already) but no matter how many pieces of same-sized furniture I send he won't replace the stereo grr.
Still not as bad as Sylvana who won't replace ANYTHING because her house is like 99% unorderable stuff.. I've pretty much given up on her interior at this point but it's too bad 'cause her place is soooo ugly compared to the rest of my villagers. ;(


----------



## John Wick (Jan 16, 2018)

Wolfgang has started a daily barge-in! 

He was my favorite, and now I can't stand him. 

I gave him a gorgeous sofa, $120,000!! 
He said "Wow, a gorgeous sofa! Let me give you something to show you how thankful I am". 

He gave me a garbage bin. O_O 

That is what he thinks of me? 

[Insert a looooong line of expletives]


----------



## jae. (Jan 16, 2018)

Ugh _stupid_ game! I can already tell this is going to be what I can't stand about landscaping. Don't plant the bush in the hole I just dug and am currently facing, that would be ridiculous. Clearly where I _meant_ to plant it was the tile behind me, which I was _facing away from_, and which is a space where a bush will die. Yes that makes so much more sense. I _wanted_ to waste the only sweet olive start I could buy today (and Leif only offers two random bushes per day so I might not even get another one tomorrow).


----------



## Imbri (Jan 16, 2018)

Be careful tempting the Snowball Gods. I found the first, rolled it into position, and went looking for the second. Found it along a cliff and gently rolled it around the shrub hedge and onto the path.

At this point, I'm thinking to myself that I'm getting pretty good at maneuvering snowballs.

Right after that, I pushed it up against my door, between the fence and my mailbox, so I had to smash it and start over.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 16, 2018)

Tortimer, if I'm on the Tuna Kahuna tour and you literally say, "all tuna, all the time", then why do I keep fishing up things that are obviously not tuna? C'mon man, I took you at your word and you let me down...


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Jan 17, 2018)

This would have been a rant, but an Amiibo Villager, Poncho, (7 Amiibo) just pinged to move out. *confetti* I'll take any move-out, even if it means rescanning. ;v;


----------



## krystillin (Jan 17, 2018)

Only being able to stack fruit. I'll admit it's a WONDERFUL thing but we should be able to do it with any multiples. Flowers, unidentified fossils, shells. Etc.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Jan 17, 2018)

krystillin said:


> Only being able to stack fruit. I'll admit it's a WONDERFUL thing but we should be able to do it with any multiples. Flowers, unidentified fossils, shells. Etc.



You can do it with bamboo shoots as well


----------



## John Wick (Jan 17, 2018)

It's Chelsea's birthday, and I gave her a cupcake. 
According to a guide, it's a present that she's meant to like. 

She barely said thanks! :-/ 

These animals suck. 
Nintendo sucks for making them materialistic, demanding sloths. 

Everything is about 'What *I* can do for THEM'. 

How about you 'head on out' get me a D**M APPLE, Wolfgang! 

Ungrateful sacks of waste. :-/


----------



## Nenya (Jan 18, 2018)

I rarely post here but this morning I was thinking of the most wonderful rant. I had the whole thing going in my head...it was even funny, imo. THE GAME MADE ME FORGET!! STUPID GAME!!


----------



## John Wick (Jan 18, 2018)

Miserabelle said to build the zen streetlight, I need a blank space, one left and right, and two back. 

I have a clear space with about 10 steps in all directions! O_O 

She's horrid. 
Utterly horrid. 

Off to the pound with you.


----------



## Zane (Jan 19, 2018)

scrub diving from all future AC games pls. Swimming can stay but diving can stay 1000000 ft away from me


----------



## Nenya (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh, good grief! I chose today to scan in an amiibo villager because I will have the time to plot reset tomorrow, but NOOO, says Isabelle, the mean pupper, because there is a major event scheduled. A fishing tourney...BIG DEAL! They happen every month, it seems like, and I don't even pay attention to them anymore except to see which of my villagers won the trophies and clap for them. GRRRR! My "event" is far more important!!!

EDIT: Oh, dear, poor Isabelle! I blamed it on her and it was WISP all along! Sorry, Isabelle, you're not my favorite, but you're not responsible for everything that doesn't go our way.


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Jan 20, 2018)

Not so much a rant, but a laugh. Marshal is everything.

'Dear Dee,

Thanks for coming over the
other day. Here's a present
I couldn't give you then.
Next time I won't be so
forgiving when you say my 
room just looks OK!

          With Love, Marshal'

_Next time I won't be so forgiving._

He sends me an Ogre Mask.

I'm 1000% done with this savage.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 1, 2020)

I know this thread is old, but I have some stuff to stay. -.-

I HATE it when I am about to go into main street, and a friggin train has to come. It feels like it takes forever for the gates to open back up.  I feel like I am the only one who hates this, which makes it even worse.  Why does this gotta happen?!

I HATE when I am running around town and I keep tripping.  This "luck" mechanic is just a nuisance above anything else.  You didn't visit Katrina the day before?  You're screwed.  You can't obtiain the item that she says you need?  Welp.  You're still screwed!

I HATE when a non-dreamie pings you to move, you support their decision, but they still change their mind.  IT MAKES NO SENSE!!!!

We should also have the ability to get our dream villagers to live in our town permanently once we have a high enough frienship with them.  It makes me nervous when one of my favorite villagers/a dream villager pings me to move, and I always worry if they will even agree to stay or not.

I HATE it when there is some event where Isabelle isn't even out of the town hall, like the fishing tourney or bug off, and she will not let us do mayoral duties.  Well, what if I want to do said duties?  There are NINE HOURS to catch fish or catch bugs.  I am pretty sure taking TWO MINUTES to place a PWP will not make me miss much!  May I remind you, Isabelle -- that as mayor, I am your superior!  YOU ANSWER TO ME, LITTLE LADY!!! 

. . . 

This is NOT a bad game, by any means.  The Animal Crossing franchise has had a wonderful impact on my life, but it is not without its flaws.

. . . 

This thread shoud get pinned!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 1, 2020)

Why, oh why, don't Amiibo villagers won't move out like regular villagers? Why can't there be an option to manually kick them out?

I know I can swap them for another Amiibo, but still. It's rather irritating. At least the pros outweigh the fact of the matter.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 2, 2020)

You know what’s frustrating? When you look every-freaking-where for a villager, in or out of buildings, and you cannot find him/her!  I mean, it’s cute that villagers can do more in this game and all, but it just makes finding them frustrating sometimes.  Especially if they are in the museum, and when you start unlocking more buildings.

It would be nice if there was a built-in mechanic that let you track down villagers and tell you were they are (outside, their house, someone else’s house, caf?, a specific place in the museum, etc.).  I am hoping new horizons does something like this if the villagers continue to mingle like they do in this game.  If you guys played Harvest Moon: Animal Parade, or Harvest Moon: Tree Of Tranquility, you would know what I mean by “tracking”.


----------



## titanium sparrow (Jan 4, 2020)

Shawna said:


> You know what’s frustrating? When you look every-freaking-where for a villager, in or out of buildings, and you cannot find him/her!  I mean, it’s cute that villagers can do more in this game and all, but it just makes finding them frustrating sometimes.  Especially if they are in the museum, and when you start unlocking more buildings.
> 
> It would be nice if there was a built-in mechanic that let you track down villagers and tell you were they are (outside, their house, someone else’s house, caf?, a specific place in the museum, etc.).  I am hoping new horizons does something like this if the villagers continue to mingle like they do in this game.  If you guys played Harvest Moon: Animal Parade, or Harvest Moon: Tree Of Tranquility, you would know what I mean by “tracking”.



I got stressed and angry just reading this, argh!!! I remember having to track down Paula once and she was in the gallery. I had no idea they could be there. I was looking EVERYWHERE for her and I was like.. surely...she cant be?? Oh yeah she was... in the gallery. ARGH. 

Today I was looking for Ava to bring her a toy for toy day. I kid you not, I spent over 40 minutes wandering around. She wasn't at home and I knew she'd be outside for toy day (not at the market place etc) and I saw everyone else but her. I looked at the beach too, behind all houses.. I wandered around like a moron for over 40 minutes, I was about to snap. 

I go back to the beach. Yeah, she was all crammed into the further corner of the end of the beach, as far as her little feet could get without being into the water. I was FUMING.

I wish you could like "shout" for them and they'd either come to you or ping you like "i'm in the gallery" or "i'm next to X building"

Scuba diving is also brutal. It's quite cute but some of those you dive after.. yeah.. no.

Also, the non stop nagging about moving out. I get so tired of it. So ... so tired. It's a broken record. Having to sit through a monologue of "Im thinking of moving blah blah blah" and it feels like it's every other day. It probably isn't but it's so often and it's so annoying I just try to escape into daydreaming as soon as they go on.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 5, 2020)

I just spent the last few days just trying my damnest to catch a pike when I just now looked on the Wiki and found out that they go away after December. 
I thought they didn't go away unti after January or February.

I had already caught one, but I haven't donated  one to the museum, so that is why I was trying to catch another one.  IIRC, I think I sold the one(s) that I caught back in December, because I was just starting out on this town and needed the bells to get my two house upgrades to unlock the island.

. . . 

Another thing I wanna mention is that I am not a fan of how Gulliver is handled in this game.  Mostly because I am not a geography whiz, and don't know much about other countries. .-.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 8, 2020)

So, I just now found out a couple of days ago that the WA update got rid of villagers being sick.

Honestly, I think it is a bummer.  No, I am not saying I want my villagers to be sick, but it was a great way to build friendships, interact with villagers, and it was just so sweet and heartwarming the way they showed their appreciation.  Not to mention, the concern from the other villagers was just too sweet. :,)

I hope NH brings this back.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 10, 2020)

1. Saharah can only do your main room

2. There is no "undo" for designing

- - - Post Merge - - -

1. Saharah can only do your main room

2. There is no "undo" for designing


----------



## CasualWheezer (Jan 10, 2020)

I absolutely have grass wear. It makes me nervous walking on the grass even for just a little bit. And it takes forever for the grass to grow back, it's just so annoying and really pointless.


----------



## KnoxUK (Jan 10, 2020)

The only fish left to complete my encyclopedia is a sea bass. I don't understand how everyone does it.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 10, 2020)

KnoxUK said:


> The only fish left to complete my encyclopedia is a sea bass. I don't understand how everyone does it.



Are you serious?!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 10, 2020)

KnoxUK said:


> The only fish left to complete my encyclopedia is a sea bass. I don't understand how everyone does it.



I understand your pain. It's just too much.（งΦ Д Φ）ง _lol_


----------



## Shawna (Jan 10, 2020)

I say you guys are very lucky! XDDDD


----------



## KnoxUK (Jan 12, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> I understand your pain. It's just too much.（งΦ Д Φ）ง _lol_



Especially at fishing tourneys. There's always a villager who always brags about their sea bass. I mimic their behavior and techniques with no avail. I think I may be missing something or doing something wrong. :/


----------



## Shawna (Jan 13, 2020)

KnoxUK said:


> Especially at fishing tourneys. There's always a villager who always brags about their sea bass. I mimic their behavior and techniques with no avail. I think I may be missing something or doing something wrong. :/


I sense sarcasam! XDDDD


----------



## CasualWheezer (Jan 15, 2020)

The villagers really don't have much variety in their personalities. They tend to act the same in general and a lot of the times just repeat themselves. I wish at least villagers such as cranky villagers had their old personalities from especially the GameCube animal crossing back.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 15, 2020)

I hate it when I need to deliver something to a villager, or give them something they asked for, only to find them fishing, which prevents you from doing so. -.-


----------



## Shawna (Jan 22, 2020)

I can only get one thing done at Shampoodle a day? -_-

Can't I at least get one hair cut, and one eye color change?


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 28, 2020)

DAMN. I LOVE HOLDEN SO MUCH. WHY CAN'T HE BE IN MY TOWNN! ;-;


----------



## deerteeth (Jan 29, 2020)

I got greedy and let Papi move out despite all of my villagers being in perfect formation so that I could let Meringue move in instead via amiibo card... she did not plot in the correct spot and now I don’t know what to do :,( I only have enough plots for 9 villagers  so I can’t force her out with another card and I hear amiibo villagers are very hard to move out


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jan 31, 2020)

I hate the process of villagers moving in because I have to put paths everywhere that I don't want the villager to have their plot set, and I have to store the hybrid flowers away in the locker until then. 
Its just a tedious process to avoid villagers moving in a spot you don't want and I'm glad we can finally choose where they can live in NH.
Honestly, the whole process takes me about half an hour to prepare. Big paaaaain.


----------



## AstralLad (Jan 31, 2020)

Camofrog moved RIGHT next to Aurora, which totally screwed up the flow of the town!! BLEHH!!!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 31, 2020)

My brother had Marice in his town. Then she finally moved- straight into my town, lol.

Eh, I'll work around her.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 31, 2020)

This little world is too relaxing.. It's way too often lately that I pass out while holding the console in my hands.. not even before doing anything. End up waking up to a backed out screen with dead battery and I don't even remember if I stopped someone moving out, which messes up my schedule afterwards quite  a bit.

The game that makes you fall asleep, it's conflicting!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 17, 2020)

I wish I could get rid of my bingo card, or at least put it in storage. -_-


----------



## popstar (Feb 17, 2020)

not necessarily a rant, but i spent 15 minutes today looking for flurry in my town! i recently reset and so i couldn't get the megaphone from anywhere.. why does that cute little fluffball have to blend in so much with the snow..


----------



## Katie1313 (Feb 17, 2020)

Rocks have been a big issue for me in pretty much all my towns. I don't mind rocks, I just wish you could somehow _move_ them. I also wish you could plant trees and bushes along cliffs and rivers, and that you could go into an editor mode like Happy Home Designer to place PWPs.


----------



## Hazeltuft (Feb 19, 2020)

sooo, i only have a few complaints.

it's annoying when villagers place their house wherever they want. however, you can always do villager placement (i am doing it atm), but it's still uneccesary. would've been easier if you could've just chose where you wanted the villagers to go. hopefully it'll be like that in new horizons (; maybe they did it like that to randomize it, or give us 'challenges' to work around. not sure.

another thing is rocks. it's pretty much self explanatory.

lastly, it's annoying to have to do the "diving trick" to get pwp- since it's not that easy to get them. that's also self explanatory on why that's annoying lmao


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2020)

That feeling when you get barged in on, when you are arranging furniture. .-------.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 25, 2020)

I hate how every time I arrange a time to meet my villagers, I ALWAYS forget to do just that, no matter how close the appointed time is. This just happened to me today after I realized it.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I hate how every time I arrange a time to meet my villagers, I ALWAYS forget to do just that, no matter how close the appointed time is. This just happened to me today after I realized it.


I agree.  Sometimes, we get distracted, and not think about it.  I hope new horizons gets rid of scheduled visits. .-.

It makes more sense for villagers to just be like “Hey, let’s go over to my house right now!” Or “Hey, can we go over to your house right now?”


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> I hate how every time I arrange a time to meet my villagers, I ALWAYS forget to do just that, no matter how close the appointed time is. This just happened to me today after I realized it.



agreed and then i always feel so bad that i forgot :c


----------



## Revolucionaria (Mar 3, 2020)

My lovely phone told me today that my lucky item was a japan exclusive item.


----------

